# TPU's GTX460 Club



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2010)

(Come and subscribe now if u got a GTX460 768/1024mb)












Download: TechPowerUp GPU-Z v0.5.8

GTX460​

```
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
| USER			| CARD						| COOLING	| CLOCKS AND VOLTAGE 	        |
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
| puma99dk|	(Sold)	| MSI N460GTX HAWK 1GB				| STOCK		| 900/2000/1800 @ Core: +50  	|
| OnBoard 		| Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI			| STOCK		| 830/1660/2010 @ ?		|
| JrRacinFan		| EVGA GTX460 					| STOCK		| 845/1690/2000 @ 0.987V  	|
| Arctucas		| 2xEVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB SLi			| STOCK		| 875/1750/2200 @ 0.987V  	|
| mstenholm		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768D5/OC			| STOCK		| 850/1700/1800 @ ?	  	|
| The Witcher		| 2xEVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB SLi			| STOCK		| 868/1735/2150 @ ?	  	|
| Boneface 		| 2xGigabyte GV-N460OC-768I SLi			| STOCK		| 875/1750/1950 @ 1.012V  	|
| Inioch 		| Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI			| STOCK		| 715/1430/1800 @ 0.987V	|
| Flak 			| Galaxy GeForce GTX460 GC 1GB			| STOCK		| 840/1680/2000 @ ?	  	|
| aedubber 		| 2xEVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB SLi			| WATER 	| 880/1760/2201 @ 1.087V  	|
| boulard83		| Asus GTX460 DirectCU 1gb (PhysX Only)		| STOCK		| 775/1550/2000 @ 0.987V  	|
| erek 			| EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SuperClocked 768MB	| STOCK		| 763/1526/1900 @ 0.987V	|
| burtram 		| Sparkle GTX 460 768mb				| STOCK		| 876/1752/2050 @ ?	  	|
| bogmali		| 2xSPARKLE GTX 460 1GB				| STOCK		| 775/1550/1876 @ 1.025V	|
| kurosagi		| KFA2 EX OC GTX 460 768mb			| STOCK		| 700/1400/1848	@ 0.987V	|
| Calle2003		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GB			| STOCK		| 850/1700/2000 @ ?	  	|
| qu4k3r 		| Sparkle GTX 460 768mb				| STOCK		| 675/1350/1800 @ 0.987V	|
| Jeffredo 		| PNY GTX 460 1GB				| STOCK		| 820/1640/2000 @ ?	  	|
| King Wookie 		| Asus ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP 768mb		| STOCK		| 700/1400/1840 @ 0.987V  	|
| Andrea87 		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GB			| STOCK		| 900/1800/2150 @ 1.075v	|
| hayder.master 	| 2xZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 2GB			| STOCK		| 710/1420/1800 @ 0.987V	|
| newtekie1 		| EVGA GTX460 1GB EE				| STOCK		| 875/1750/2150 @ ? 	  	|
| Techtu		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GB			| STOCK		| 935/1870/2070 @ 1.087v	|
| popswala		| EVGA GTX460 SC 768mb				| STOCK		| 820/1000/1640 @ ?		|
| Count Shagula		| 2xAsus ENGTX460 DirectCU/2DI/1GD5		| STOCK		| 850/1700/1800 @ 1.062v	|
| gmanu			| 2xMSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC			| STOCK		| 725/1800/1450 @ ?		|
| heky			| MSI N460GTX HAWK Talon Attack			| STOCK		| 900/2000/1800 @ +60/+60/+10	|
| CrackerJack		| EVGA GTX 460 Superclocked EE 1GB		| STOCK		| 763/1900/1526 @ ?		|
| Broom2455 		| Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI			| STOCK		| 900/1800/1800 @ Stock		|
| lyno	 		| EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SC 768mb			| STOCK		| 900/1800/2100 @ 1075v		|
| Bloo	 		| Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI			| STOCK		| 1005/2100/1800 @ 1212v	|
| Patches O'Houlihan	| PNY XLR8 GTX 460 OC				| STOCK		| 810/1950/1620 @ Stock		|
| GENTLEMEN		| Palit Sonic Platinum GTX460 1GB		| STOCK		| 800/2000/1600 @ Stock		|
| Dave63		| MSI N460GTX Twin Frozr II SOC			| STOCK		| 925/2000/1850 @ 1.075v	|
| Funtoss		| EVGA GeForce GTX 460 1GB			| STOCK		| 920/2200/1840 @ 1.100v	|
| hertz9753		| EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SC 768mb			| STOCK		| 768/1900/1572 @ ?		|
| xxdozer32		| Asus ENGTX 460 768mb				| STOCK		| 830/1840/1660 @ Stock		|
| mudkip		| Gigabyte GV-N460-768I				| STOCK		| 840/1926/1680 @ Stock		|
| st.bone		| Point of View GTX460 1GB TGT Charged Edition	| STOCK		| 900/2100/1800 @ Stock		|
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
```


GTX460 SE​

```
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
| USER			| CARD						| COOLING	| CLOCKS AND VOLTAGE 	        |
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
| brandonwh64	(sold)	| EVGA GeForce GTX460 SE	 1GB		| STOCK		| 648/850/1296 @ Stock  	|
| catnipkiller		| EVGA GeForce GTX460 SE	 1GB		| STOCK		| 865/900/1730 @ 1.025v	  	|
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
```


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's where I am at so far with fan locked at 80%. This cooler is sooo silent and card runs very cool.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's where I am at so far with fan locked at 80%. This cooler is sooo silent and card runs very cool.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100820/Capture121.jpg



nice, that at stock voltage or??? (regular GTX460-768 card from EVGA?)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2010)

768mb vanilla EVGA @ stock


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> 768mb vanilla EVGA @ stock



thx, and u r added ^^


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the club, it was needed and I'm sure we'll get a lot of peeps here. These cards will be popular 

Here's my baby  (edit: CPU cooler fan is dusted now )





And this is a quick OC Vantage run





I've since sinked the whole card with some custom heatsinks, because of height restrictions. Will be posting a lot more pictures of that project


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2010)

Can either of you post a non- physx vantagee run for me. Thanx!


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 21, 2010)

Sign me up.

2 eVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB in SLI.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Can either of you post a non- physx vantagee run for me. Thanx!



Here you go: (edit: hmm, lower GPU score and FPS with higher clock, 5MHz more memory might be too high?)





Also did a 06 run earlier:





And nice core/shader you both got going on, I'm still finding this cards limit (10MHz more on that Vantage run ).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2010)

@ what cpu clock, Onboard?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

System is in pieces right now, but I currently have a Sparkle 768MB card, and missed grabbing my new EVGA 768MB vanilla card from Malibu before I came down to Newport for the weekend. Don't think I'll be able to post any SLI scores


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> System is in pieces right now, but I currently have a Sparkle 768MB card, and missed grabbing my new EVGA 768MB vanilla card from Malibu before I came down to Newport for the weekend. Don't think I'll be able to post any SLI scores



Dude!!! I thought you said you were going to get it and your laptop? =/ Me and you were supposed to have an overclocking and bench session sometime this weekend damnit!!!:shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

I know. I have my laptop, but the 460 didn't get to me until Friday, and when I left to come to Newport, they didn't have it in my mailbox yet. It was either beat the traffic, or take the 460 home and spend 3 hours on the 405.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I know. I have my laptop, but the 460 didn't get to me until Friday, and when I left to come to Newport, they didn't have it in my mailbox yet. It was either beat the traffic, or take the 460 home and spend 3 hours on the 405.



Ouch! I hear yah. Oh well we can still have soem overclocking fun.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

Yup yup.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 21, 2010)

so DanishDevil, when u get ur EVGA GTX460 768mb it will run SLi with ur Sparkle 768mb? or did my brain read it wrong, since i just woke up? ^^;


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 21, 2010)

MSI GTX 460 cyclone. Maks temperature during folding  and Furmark 49 C. Just love it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2010)

Mstenholm, You have a custom fan profile in MSI AB? If so can you post a screenie?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm using the default profile.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 21, 2010)

I've my two EVGA GTX 460 1GB SC EE version, currently I've one installed, I'm just waiting for my XFX 780i SLI mobo to install the second card.

So far the graphic card runs all my games on MAX with 40+ fps.

The only problem is that one of the cards has a very noisy fan, it's seems like this issue is common since many people uploaded videos on youtube about this fan noise.






I've overclocked it to the maximum and the max temperature with fan set to AUTO is 70c with AC off and 58 and lower with AC on.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

The EE version is External Exhaust, and those fans are much noisier than the stock fans. I run a techstation, so external exhaust means nothing to me, so I made sure I got the reference cooler on my cards.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 21, 2010)

mstenholm & The Witcher you two are added now, but The Witcher do u give ur Q6600 v13.8 bcs that's a way too much, but i am sure u mean v1.38 instead ^^


----------



## wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

@ Arctucas, I think your cpu/mobo/ram combo is really letting down SLi here, mostly CPU.

I had SLi GTX260's on a core 2 duo and the results really werent that inspriring, the move to the i7 platform yeilded massive benefits in SLi, in gaming and benching.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 21, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> mstenholm & The Witcher you two are added now, but The Witcher do u give ur Q6600 v13.8 bcs that's a way too much, but i am sure u mean v1.38 instead ^^



it's just an old typo, the current voltage is 1.45, my cpu is really bad, I can't oc it to 3.60 without having to increase the voltage to 1.55 or more.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 21, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> The EE version is External Exhaust, and those fans are much noisier than the stock fans. I run a techstation, so external exhaust means nothing to me, so I made sure I got the reference cooler on my cards.



Normally it's louder than the reference version but this one is even worse, it have a buzzing sound which my other EE card doesn't have, it's just as if the fan needs lubrication or something like that.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

Might wanna RMA it.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 21, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Might wanna RMA it.



I can RMA it but that would cost me hundreds of dollars because I'll have to ship it from my country back to the US then ship it back here.

I'll try to fix it myself, maybe it's a simple thing.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

Ah, didn't realize you weren't in the US. Be careful you don't void your warranty while you're trying to fix it!


----------



## Boneface (Aug 21, 2010)

Can i join, mine are Gigabyte 460 768s, no sli till my board comes in on monday. Scored a 17.4k on vantage


----------



## finndrummer (Aug 21, 2010)

for people running the gtx 460 1Go with reference cooler, how do you find it ?


----------



## Inioch (Aug 21, 2010)

Add me up, I have a Gigabyte 1 GB OC coming in the mail.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ what cpu clock, Onboard?



Shown in the 06 shot, 3.6GHz.



Inioch said:


> Add me up, I have a Gigabyte 1 GB OC coming in the mail.



Hehee good card and you might like my next post  Will just take a while to get all photos uploaded and write some stuff about 'em.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 21, 2010)

Boneface u r added for one card atm and Inioch i will add u when ur card arrives and it works for ya ^^


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 21, 2010)

*Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB custom sinks*

I planned before purchase to sink the memory VRM and memory modules of the card, but once it was in hand it was clear that no off the self heatsink would fit.

So it was custom heatsink time!

Here's the card with the cooler removed. It really is big and literally fits every open space in the card. Stock themal pastet did great with temps, but quite thick layer, so I replaced it with Noctua NT-H1.





I had Accelero GTX 280 heatsinks left over, since I used the original backplate and custom VRM cooler. These were perfect for the project and by perfect you'll see on following images 





A bit of drawing and planning later it's cut time. Using those awesome "tin snips" that cut away a strip and roll it up as seen on the left. The hole spacing is the perfect part, fits straight on the cooler mount holes, so saved a lot of trouble 





Ramsink done and fits nicely 





Rest of the cards sinks done and everything in place with some thermaltape. No idea on the function of the 2 mosfets, but though I'd sink 'em anyways  Planned of uing some spacers under the cooler, but the new thin thermalpaste layer made it pointless.





Then the backside voltage control chip, that I've seen thermal images from and the get hot and I doubt this card is any different. Choice of 2 blue sinks, smaller was a bit to tall and narrow, so went with oen of my all time favorite ramsinks, the Zalman blue ones that stick awesome can be used again and aren't too high.





And finally cooler back on and as you can see there isn't much room to spare even with these super low profile sinks 





K, that's it, hope you enjoyed it. This sinking did help, but not sure how much MHz it brought more to memory. Hard to test GDDR5 with it's error correcting. All I know that 2050MHz on memory locked up whole system a lot sooner in Unigine Tropics bench than it did now. 10MHz more could be true, but this was done more to longevity of the card, than added OC.


----------



## Retro* (Aug 22, 2010)

Great job, OnBoard
Excellent photos and worklog!
A lot of work, but now that custom plate really covers the memory and those mosfets.
The Zalman sinks on the back voltage chip should be effective as well.

That should now help to wick away a lot of heat from those chips.

Some leftover parts put to good use


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 22, 2010)

it looks nice with a little cooling for the memory and mosfets i hope it will give u some benefit in the end by getting colder


----------



## Techtu (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi guys.... looking to upgrade my graphics card soon and just planning ahead... has any of you own or have owned or know of someone who has owned or reviewed the MSI GTX 460 Cyclone?






great looking card imo! just I'm a little concerned about the cooling of the memory and voltage regulators, so would like some advice on this before I go ahead and buy the card and make a stupid mistake.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 22, 2010)

wolf said:


> @ Arctucas, I think your cpu/mobo/ram combo is really letting down SLi here, mostly CPU.
> 
> I had SLi GTX260's on a core 2 duo and the results really werent that inspriring, the move to the i7 platform yeilded massive benefits in SLi, in gaming and benching.



QFT!


I am waiting to see what the Intel 6-series boards are like. Although a Classified/950 rig is very tempting.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 22, 2010)

Tech2 if u want a card that fully voltage adjustable in MSI Afterburner take the MSI GTX460 Cyclone so u can oc it too max, but check W1zzard's Review of both 768mb & 1024mb version here:

MSI GeForce GTX 460 Cyclone OC 768 MB

MSI GeForce GTX 460 Cyclone OC 1 GB


if it was me i will take the 1GB version it got a little higher memory bus and the extra memory might come in handle in some games ^^


----------



## Techtu (Aug 22, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> Tech2 if u want a card that fully voltage adjustable in MSI Afterburner take the MSI GTX460 Cyclone so u can oc it too max, but check W1zzard's Review of both 768mb & 1024mb version here:
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 460 Cyclone OC 768 MB
> 
> ...



A little confused to what you think I was asking... I already planned on getting the MSI GTX 460 Cyclone (1gb) as long as I know for sure the cooling isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> A little confused to what you think I was asking... I already planned on getting the MSI GTX 460 Cyclone (1gb) as long as I know for sure the cooling isn't going to be a problem.



MSI's cooling solution is "oki" not the best for the memory but still a oki cooler i use Gainward's own cooler for my GTX460 1GB i don't think it beats it much but still make sure u got a good airflow in ur case than temps for the memory on the MSI shouldn't be that big of a problem, still if it is u can always RMA the card and say bcs of high memory temperature


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Hi guys.... looking to upgrade my graphics card soon and just planning ahead... has any of you own or have owned or know of someone who has owned or reviewed the MSI GTX 460 Cyclone?
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_9vgJ1nwu_xA/TFf0BWnhtCI/AAAAAAAAEPA/adx5dOqBBj8/s1600/3423_07_full.jpg
> 
> great looking card imo! just I'm a little concerned about the cooling of the memory and voltage regulators, so would like some advice on this before I go ahead and buy the card and make a stupid mistake.



GPU-Z does not report other then GPU temperature and I made it a habbit of not touching "live" equipment, even 230/12V equipment. I work with electrofilters and I have been really close to leave this world before time. Mine have been running 2 weeks non-stop OC'ed 99-100% folding without a hitch. Just make sure that you have a decent air flow in your case.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 23, 2010)

Memory will be fine on the Cyclone, cooler airflow takes care of it. And you can always sink the voltage regus, any 3 ramsinks and your done. Anyhow it will works just fine the way it is, I just like to sink "hot" parts, even if they wouldn't need to be


----------



## Boneface (Aug 24, 2010)

Got my mobo today so im running the second in sli, did a vantage run, stil trying to figure out the board so its only at 3.35 i think


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 24, 2010)

added Boneface.

i wrote a email to Arctic-Cooling to ask when they will be releasing a vga cooler for the GTX460 and they reply with this:



ARCTIC Support said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> The cooling solution for GTX 460 will be release within one month,please
> check our website regularly for latest update.
> ...


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 24, 2010)

Boneface said:


> Got my mobo today so im running the second in sli, did a vantage run, stil trying to figure out the board so its only at 3.35 i think



Hmm, how much did you get with single card? I mean the FPS numbers in the game tests. That's almost 30FPS more than I get with single 1GB, so SLI scaling must be massive 

Don't think you'll find a game that will bog your system down now 

On a general note, absolutely loving the GTX 460, Batman: AA runs maxed with constant 60FPS only going down to 40s with heavy PhysX. Also just got GTA IV and it eats that alive too. Although I'm no where near maxed (view distances), current setting take about 780megs of VRAM.

I do get why people had a though time running the game in 2008  Sure looks nice (for DX9) and drives nice. Didn't like San Adreas handling at all, while loved GTA III handling.

Still haven't found the max OC for the card, too much fun playing, not enough time for benching  



puma99dk| said:


> i wrote a email to Arctic-Cooling to ask when they will be releasing a vga cooler for the GTX460



Have a feeling it will be Twin Turbo Pro with new holes on bottom. That would actually be quite great, as it would fit both the 460 rectangle stock holes and Palit/Gainward square ones.


----------



## Inioch (Aug 24, 2010)

Now what do have here


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 24, 2010)

Inioch said:


> Now what do have here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100824/460_stock.jpg



Im getting ready in a couple hours to start building a computer with that GIGABYTE GV-N460OC-1GI GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB... ! hope she runs good! cant wait!

ALSO: i have a question to ask: i have never ever owned a Nvidia can some one tell me what all drivers i need and or a link plz and thank you


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 24, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> Im getting ready in a couple hours to start building a computer with that GIGABYTE GV-N460OC-1GI GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB... ! hope she runs good! cant wait!
> 
> ALSO: i have a question to ask: i have never ever owned a Nvidia can some one tell me what all drivers i need and or a link plz and thank you



nVIDIA

Choose your card and OS.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 24, 2010)

Newest WHQL are the first to support this card and they seem good. Don't bee surpriced if you don't hear anything, the fans are spinning  Good choice Inioch & Delta6326 

Oh and something nice about GTX 460. I use 2 displays and GTX 280 and HD 5770 would both run on video clocks constantly. This one does too on idle, but when display turns off it goes to 2D clocks like this:





Seem min clocks and clock raise is when I moved mouse, I have 15min as turn monitor off time limit. So it's great for 2 display 24/7 systems as away times is less power/heat


----------



## Flak (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 1gb galaxy


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 25, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Newest WHQL are the first to support this card and they seem good. Don't bee surpriced if you don't hear anything, the fans are spinning  Good choice Inioch & Delta6326
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah when i turned the computer on i couldn't even hear the gpu fan so i was like crap! then i looked at it and was the like holy crap!! it is on. then turned to 100% and was like HOLY CRAP still no sound! lol
> Link to the 460 and computer


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 25, 2010)

Inioch & Falk is added, sry i have been busy with gaming Mafia 2 the last couple of days ^^;


----------



## aedubber (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok guys i will play a little here, i can still do a couple minor tweaks but this is SLI setup with the EVGA 1GB OC EE edition cards. These cards arent so great @ cooling and they do require much voltage to stay stable. I did a run that scored a bit higher on the GPU run and that was @ 855 core with a couple hiccups while benching so i wont call it "stable" 850 is the sweet spot for now, i have some waterblocks coming in for them  







Before my EVGA cards i had a set of the Gigabytes but nobody doesnt make any waterblocks for them so i RMAed them for the EVGAs. I really wish someone would make waterblocks for the Gigabytes cuz they would really be monsters .This is a run with just 1 card Gigabyte


----------



## boulard83 (Aug 29, 2010)

I own a Asus GTX460 DirectCU 1gb but for physX. 

Im really happy with the card. Working fine and didnt had any trouble making PhysX work.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 29, 2010)

aedubber & boulard83 is added to the list ^^


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 29, 2010)

aedubber: very nice OC with the Gigabyte! So higher voltage also help with memory OC? 2200MHz seems very high, as mine locks up system with just 2050MHz with stock voltage.

Got to try some voltage tweaking some day, but first need to find max OC with stock voltage.

boulard83: nice testbench system you got there


----------



## erixx (Aug 29, 2010)

Go F off!!! We dont have a TPU 470 Club, so what!!!! hahahah


----------



## wolf (Aug 29, 2010)

@ boulard83, that is a lot of power to use just for a physX card! you must really like that stuff huh, I'd kill for that amount of GPU power in my laptop right about now...

to everyone else, rock those GTX460's baby! can't wait to see what a fully enabled core and faster memory can do....


----------



## aedubber (Aug 30, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> aedubber: very nice OC with the Gigabyte! So higher voltage also help with memory OC? 2200MHz seems very high, as mine locks up system with just 2050MHz with stock voltage.
> 
> Got to try some voltage tweaking some day, but first need to find max OC with stock voltage.
> 
> boulard83: nice testbench system you got there



well thank you ! I could go higher with the core clock but I don't have any fans in my computer since everything is watercooled , that was a run with the card on air . You can def flash the car with a modified bios to achieve higher volts . Then you can run stable as well , as long as the vrms are cool an mem chips .


----------



## aedubber (Aug 30, 2010)

Check out this SLI run with the gigabytes . And mind you with no physX either , so scores are
lower and look what this guy hit . I asked what his score was with physX on and mentioned he hit around 37k for gpu and like I think around 72 or 74k for CPU .. Not too shabby for these cards eh? Seems to beat out some 470 and 480 scores


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 31, 2010)

so aedubber u want to be noticed for SLi than? ^^


----------



## erek (Sep 1, 2010)

EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SuperClocked 768MB (for F@H)


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 2, 2010)

ur on the list now erek and welcome ^^


----------



## erek (Sep 2, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> ur on the list now erek and welcome ^^



thank you!


----------



## burtram (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got my Sparkle GTX 460 768mb today, overclocked it rock solid out of the box.
 I am impressed. Plays Bad Company 2 in DX11 all setting on high, HSAO off, 1600x900
 with zero lag, and no visible drop in frames over the many hours i just played.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 2, 2010)

burtram said:


> I just got my Sparkle GTX 460 768mb today, overclocked it rock solid out of the box.
> I am impressed. Plays Bad Company 2 in DX11 all setting on high, HSAO off, 1600x900
> with zero lag, and no visible drop in frames over the many hours i just played.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/09/02/dgx.png



added, it's a nice oc but the 768mb oc better than the 1gb from what i have seen so far ^^;

but welcome


----------



## burtram (Sep 3, 2010)

I just really love the card, it's quiet, runs very cool, and it's shorter than the 9800gt it replaced.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 3, 2010)

Mild OC on my dual Sparkle 1GB....Still looking for the "sweet" spot.....Currently folding on them


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 4, 2010)

bogmali u r added now ^^


----------



## Techtu (Sep 4, 2010)

SOON!!! My card is on the way


----------



## Boneface (Sep 4, 2010)

Broke 30k finally


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2010)

Got my Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB, and did a mildly OC'ed run with my system at stock.






Not too shabby


----------



## erek (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello down there GTX 460! Man that picture makes the card seem so far away


----------



## erek (Sep 6, 2010)

those case fans are inactive and just dangling there because the GF104 runs cool enough not to merit using them anymore compared to the 9800 GX2 i had in there previously


----------



## burtram (Sep 6, 2010)

My latest stable OC with this awesome card:












Tops out at 74c  using afterburners' kombustor, and after playing a few hours of battlefield with everything set to it's highest (1600x900 2xAA 8xAF)


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice clock! I haven't really pushed this 1GB card yet. Seems like most of the 768MB cards hit higher core and shader clocks than the 1GB cards, but I'm hoping this Gigabyte has beefed up its power circuitry enough to make that untrue for this card.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey guys can i join you guys  i got my GTX 460 today and i love it!:


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 6, 2010)

u r added to the list kurosagi


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2010)

Heres my old Street fighter 4 score on my 5750 with high and 8x AA with v-sync:




Then with my GTX460 maxed with v-sync:


----------



## Techtu (Sep 7, 2010)

Count me in at last


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2010)

The Cyclone is a amazing cooler!


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2010)

u r added Tech2.

i just modded my Gainward GTX460 1GB GS with some mosfets i had from my old Arctic-Cooling Accelero TwinTurbo Pro i mounted on my old Asus EAH5770 CuCore 1GB.

Card with the mosfets:






mosfets:






On the GLH (Goes Like Hell Edition) of the GTX460 there is some mosfets cooling here:






mosfets mounted:






and as a bonus i flashed my card with the GLH bios and another bonus is i took a voltage unlocked version of the GLH bios 







so maybe i can hit around 900mhz on the core now or more on the stock cooler 


u can download some unlocked bios' for the GTX460 cards here: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/781924-gtx460-1-087v-voltage-cap-unlock-13.html#post10455973

there is Zotac bios' , EVGA bios' , Gigabyte, Asus DirectCU460 but look for urself and i am not responsible for any dieing cards out there if u do it wrong 


*EDIT*

i tested and i hit 900/2000/1800mhz @ 1.125v and max load temp was 78°C in Heaven Benchmark v2.1 ^^


----------



## Techtu (Sep 8, 2010)

Right... I has the card  however... I'm totally new to this kind of overclocking on a graphic's card... fo starter's what's the realistic limit's I should be looking for my card? on stock volt's and over volted? I just don't want to fry it within my first month of use


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2010)

Tech2 before i modded my card i used only 1.000v and got 800/2000/1600mhz out of it and i was pretty happy with that, and now i moved on to +0.125v and got another 100mhz on the core and 200mhz on the shaders ^^


----------



## Techtu (Sep 8, 2010)

ohh... so I guess I should think myself lucky to be able to run 830/1000/1660 on stock volts?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> ohh... so I guess I should think myself lucky to be able to run 830/1000/1660 on stock volts?



yap, but remember every card is difference so they don't always Overclock the same, ino that Gainward and Palit uses a smaller PCB on their GTX460 serie cards than Nvidia's own so maybe that's tells a little too that it's not as normal as many of the other cards, but still a nice card ^^


----------



## Techtu (Sep 8, 2010)

Not as normal... explain? are you saying other MSI 460's overclock better at stock volt's? 

I should also mention I haven't tried pushing it much yet, just enough to have  quick blast on a game with the settings.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Not as normal... explain? are you saying other MSI 460's overclock better at stock volt's?
> 
> I should also mention I haven't tried pushing it much yet, just enough to have  quick blast on a game with the settings.



that means even if u got 2 cards from MSI it's not 110% guarantee that they will overclock the same.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 9, 2010)

Ohhh I get what your saying alright, but it doesn't answer my original question... what are the realistic volt's & clock's I should be looking for? 

as I said I just don't want to fry it anytime soon :\ but I do want to be able to achive a one of score in 3Dmark 06... and Vantage when I get round to it and then put my clocks/volts at a reasonable level.


----------



## Flak (Sep 9, 2010)

I skimmed this thread again and didn't see this problem mentioned.  I have been noticing times where performance dips very low.  Or some games performance seems much lower then it should be.  So I ran afterburner v2.0 on the second monitor so I could see clock speeds and such well gaming.

Everytime I saw a performance issue in a game at those times the clock speed was being bumped down to 405.  
In games that I was seeing what I thought was crappier performance then I should be getting the same thing was happening, though in this case the card was never bumping up to 3d speed but was staying at 405 the whole time.

I have tried the driver that came on the cd with the card and the latest official from nvidia.  I have also done a clean install of Win7.  This problem seems more prevalent with games through Steam.  Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 9, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Not as normal... explain? are you saying other MSI 460's overclock better at stock volt's?
> 
> I should also mention I haven't tried pushing it much yet, just enough to have  quick blast on a game with the settings.



oh sry about that, i will say around 1.000~1.200v doesn't hurt as long as ur card is being properly cooled down there shouldn't be any problem.


Flak what games, and what does GPU-Z read ur card to?


----------



## Techtu (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought I hit the max when I got it to 950/1000/1900 using 1.062v ... Seem's I still got some fair headroom to play with


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 9, 2010)

A very full case, MSI Afterburner 2.0.0 and NVIDIA 260.52 "insider" drivers.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 9, 2010)

Calle2003 said:


> A very full case, MSI Afterburner 2.0.0 and NVIDIA 260.52 "insider" drivers.
> http://i51.tinypic.com/2e50aqr.jpg
> http://i53.tinypic.com/rh1y5j.jpg



Why the so high volt's?

Great choice of card though


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 9, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Why the so high volt's?
> 
> Great choice of card though



I can't hit a high clock with the original 1.012 Volt so I cranked it up to the maximum default Volt of 1.087 to hit a 850/1700/4000 stable clock. Slightly disappointed with the clocks but not with the temps!


----------



## Techtu (Sep 9, 2010)

Calle2003 said:


> I can't hit a high clock with the original 1.012 Volt so I cranked it up to the maximum default Volt of 1.087 to hit a 850/1700/4000 stable clock. Slightly disappointed with the clocks but not with the temps!



I'm not 100% sure on this... but maybe a driver update would be helpful?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 9, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on this... but maybe a driver update would be helpful?



Tech2 the WHQL driver is 258.96, the 260.52 Calle is using was leaked yesterday to the internet, it includes GTS450 driver and PhysX 9.10.0514


----------



## Techtu (Sep 9, 2010)

I can honestly say I seen the 260... but still for some reason insisted to myself that it is older than the 259... and 258's 

Thank's for the pointer though


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone have a bios editor for these cards yet?


----------



## Boneface (Sep 10, 2010)

Calle2003 said:


> It's newer and said to fix performance issues with BFBC2, here's a whole 16 pages (so far) thread about it! http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=328565
> 
> I got GSOD twice while playing BC2 so i went back to the 259.


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 10, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Thanks for the club, it was needed and I'm sure we'll get a lot of peeps here. These cards will be popular
> 
> Here's my baby  (edit: CPU cooler fan is dusted now )
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100816/giga_460_3.jpg
> ...





OnBoard said:


> Here you go: (edit: hmm, lower GPU score and FPS with higher clock, 5MHz more memory might be too high?)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100820/GTX460_Vantage_nophysx.jpg
> 
> Also did a 06 run earlier:
> ...


How can you get a 50642 CPU score the first run and only a 16307 CPU score the second run?
I got a 40872 CPU score on my i7 860@3.8 GHz HT Off but you don't even  have HT so...





My Vantage run. GTX 460@850/1700/4000



puma99dk| said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> i tested and i hit 900/2000/1800mhz @ 1.125v and max load temp was 78°C in Heaven Benchmark v2.1 ^^
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/GainwardGTX4601GBGS-GLHOC.jpg


Not trying to be unfriendly but GPU-Z shows 800 MHz Core, you did a quick overclock and didn't wait long enough for GPU-Z to react? I know such things can happen! 



Boneface said:


> I got GSOD twice while playing BC2 so i went back to the 259.



I didn't get BSOD with my 260.52 on BFBC2, but haven't played so much.


----------



## Flak (Sep 10, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> oh sry about that, i will say around 1.000~1.200v doesn't hurt as long as ur card is being properly cooled down there shouldn't be any problem.
> 
> 
> Flak what games, and what does GPU-Z read ur card to?





Maybe my problem is actually this low gpu usage issue I've started reading about and I'm seeing it as the gpu dropping down to desktop clock?  I'm grabbing the 260.52 beta to see if they fix the problem for me.


Both of the problems I described happen with pretty much any game I launch from Steam.

I think the only game I am playing right now that isn't through steam is BC2.
BC2 it does the stuttering thing, where ever so often performance tanks and when I check the screen to my left I see the card has kicked down to desktop speeds.  Then after a couple seconds it goes back to 3d speed.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2010)

Calle2003 said:


> didn't wait long enough for GPU-Z to react? I know such things can happen!



ino down side with snap tool but if i want ur proff here:





(yeah u got a shot of my desktop calendar with anime's on >.>)


i am planing about selling this card and buy MSI GTX460 HAWK to see if it can go higher and hopefully 1GHZ on the core but i am not quiet sure if that will be the right choose since this card is working like Hell ^^;

and yes i completed "Mafia 2 - Jimmy's Vendetta" with these setting no problem in 1080p ^^


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 10, 2010)

hi guys i plan on pick up a gtx460 with the week is it worth it to pay the extra for the 1gb model, cause later on i am looking to grab another to sli


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 10, 2010)

almost forgot and what make, i am limited to what i can pick from either Evga reference, Asus reference, gigabyte dual fan,  or palit dual fan design and msi cyclone


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2010)

ino with EVGA, Asus and MSI u should be able to adjust the voltage when u oc i am not that sure with Gigabyte and Palit even my own Gainward have the same design as some of the Palit GTX460 cards


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2010)

Flak said:


> Maybe my problem is actually this low gpu usage issue I've started reading about and I'm seeing it as the gpu dropping down to desktop clock?  I'm grabbing the 260.52 beta to see if they fix the problem for me.



i haven't actually not seen any GTX460 cards that down underclock when they ain't used, my own card down clock aswell, even when it's overclocked


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 10, 2010)

Flak said:


> Maybe my problem is actually this low gpu usage issue I've started reading about and I'm seeing it as the gpu dropping down to desktop clock?  I'm grabbing the 260.52 beta to see if they fix the problem for me.
> 
> 
> Both of the problems I described happen with pretty much any game I launch from Steam.
> ...


I get a solid 50-60 FPS in BFBC2 everything maxed out@1920x1080 with my 260.52 Beta drivers, GPU load @99% and no BSOD yet, but haven't played so much. BTW so many users here have got so many "Thanked" can you thank me for this post so I at least have one? 


puma99dk| said:


> ino down side with snap tool but if i want ur proff here:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37955&stc=1&d=1284105995
> (yeah u got a shot of my desktop calendar with anime's on >.>)
> ...


Please note that the HAWK is 238 mm long compared to the 201 mm GTX460 reference cards or your even shorter Gainward card. I can not fit a 238 mm card in my case, if I don't remove my 120 mm cooling fan for my hard drives but I prefer keeping it, so make sure to measure before purchasing the HAWK!
I am not doubting you, I know GPU-Z takes time to react sometimes, and if you take a snapshot faster than it reacts the snapshot will be faulty...and I don't mind anime!


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2010)

Calle2003 said:


> Please note that the HAWK is 238 mm long compared to the 201 mm GTX460 reference cards or your even shorter Gainward card. I can not fit a 238 mm card in my case, if I don't remove my 120 mm cooling fan for my hard drives but I prefer keeping it, so make sure to measure before purchasing the HAWK!
> I am not doubting you, I know GPU-Z takes time to react sometimes, and if you take a snapshot faster than it reacts the snapshot will be faulty...and I don't mind anime!



i should have enought space in my Cooler-Master CM690II Advanced i had a Asus Radeon EAH5770 1GB CuCore where i had mounted a Arctic-Cooling Accelero TwinTurbo Pro on that was long so there should be enough


----------



## Techtu (Sep 10, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> hi guys i plan on pick up a gtx460 with the week is it worth it to pay the extra for the 1gb model, cause later on i am looking to grab another to sli





Corduroy_Jr said:


> almost forgot and what make, i am limited to what i can pick from either Evga reference, Asus reference, gigabyte dual fan,  or palit dual fan design and msi cyclone



Well worth the extra cash for the 1Gb, especially if your going to be gaming at max resolution on your monitor/s 

and as for what card I'd say the MSI Cyclone... mainly because I have one myself and I have no fault to pick with it, ... to be honest I think I may have one of the better chips, but that's kinda sad as I'll never be willing to push it to it's limit's. but a great card none the less! I think to what brand you choose is going to be down to personal preference in the end. unless your easily persuaded then who knows :\


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 10, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Well worth the extra cash for the 1Gb, especially if your going to be gaming at max resolution on your monitor/s
> 
> and as for what card I'd say the MSI Cyclone... mainly because I have one myself and I have no fault to pick with it, ... to be honest I think I may have one of the better chips, but that's kinda sad as I'll never be willing to push it to it's limit's. but a great card none the less! I think to what brand you choose is going to be down to personal preference in the end. unless your easily persuaded then who knows :\



actually the msi cyclone was new arrival with my local computer shop, Ive heard nothing but good things with it even though it cost $10 dollars more so if u say it overclocks better and cools better then i might go with it


----------



## Techtu (Sep 10, 2010)

Well as I said, I think I have one of the better cards, I can get quite high clock's on stock volt's 835/1000. but even so these are great card's and as you said you've heard nothing but good thing's about them, if you do plan to overclock the voltage at all then it would be a good idea to get some heatsinks for that area, the GDDR5 has been around awhile now and has also been pointed out to me that this doesn't need cooling as much, but still if your going to buy some sinks for your vreg's then you may aswel get some for the RAM 

I really don't want to swing your thoughts one way or the other though, read some review's etc, listen to people's throughts, and make your mind up based on everything you've seen/heard


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> actually the msi cyclone was new arrival with my local computer shop, Ive heard nothing but good things with it even though it cost $10 dollars more so if u say it overclocks better and cools better then i might go with it



the Cyclone cooler is a oki cooler some hate it bcs the card don't support memory cooling sinks with the Cyclone cooler, but read W1zzard's test of the Cyclone card.

MSI GeForce GTX 460 Cyclone OC 768 MB Review @ TPU

MSI GeForce GTX 460 Cyclone OC 1 GB Review @ TPU


----------



## Flak (Sep 10, 2010)

The 260.52 fixed my problems with BC2, did nothing for problems I'm having with Steam games.....


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 10, 2010)

Flak said:


> The 260.52 fixed my problems with BC2, did nothing for problems I'm having with Steam games.....



What problems with Steam games? I have no problem with my Steam games, but I only have four Steam games installed.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 10, 2010)

I want in  I just upgraded my CPU too.... SO I will post back later with some of my Higher Benchmarks from these babies 
















My Running CLocks as of right now are 893/1786/1006 But I can reach higher and will post new specs later  My cards are EVGA GTX 460SC 768MB Cards in SLI.

Here is my Spec pics...






Thanks


----------



## Boneface (Sep 10, 2010)

Myself i wasnt getting BSOD, i was getting GSOD! Happened both times i played BC2


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2010)

I just picked up an eVGA GTX 460 768mb card cheap. Going to throw it in my HTPC and use it for a bit of gaming. I doubt my PSU will let me overclock it too much.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> I just picked up an eVGA GTX 460 768mb card cheap. Going to throw it in my HTPC and use it for a bit of gaming. I doubt my PSU will let me overclock it too much.



why not?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 11, 2010)

so would a gtx460 make me happy over a 8800gt guys


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2010)

It's a Thermaltake TR2 450w. It could run a stock 5850 allright, but it couldn't give any more power with a modest overclock. I have no need to overclock it, I just got it at a good price and is more than I need. You would definitely like the GTX 460 over your 8800GT.


----------



## burtram (Sep 11, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> so would a gtx460 make me happy over a 8800gt guys



I went from a 9800gt to the 460 in my system specs, and i am loving it. can play anything and everything, with all high settings.


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 11, 2010)

Boneface said:


> Myself i wasnt getting BSOD, i was getting GSOD! Happened both times i played BC2



Grey Screen of Death or Green Screen of Death?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_of_death



Corduroy_Jr said:


> so would a gtx460 make me happy over a 8800gt guys



Or could do as me, run both. GTX 460 as graphics and 8800GT as PhysX (I run 8800GTS as PhysX view my system in my first post).


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 11, 2010)

One time I'm away for couple days and there's gazillion posts in this thread 



Calle2003 said:


> How can you get a 50642 CPU score the first run and only a 16307 CPU score the second run?
> I got a 40872 CPU score on my i7 860@3.8 GHz HT Off but you don't even  have HT so...



It's without PhysX, as it was asked.



Calle2003 said:


> I get a solid 50-60 FPS in BFBC2 everything maxed out@1920x1080 with my 260.52 Beta drivers, GPU load @99% and no BSOD yet, but haven't played so much.



Hmm, cool, does it work for other games too? I don't get 100% (or 99%) usage in any game. GTA IV has been the closest with 70-99%.


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 11, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> One time I'm away for couple days and there's gazillion posts in this thread
> 
> It's without PhysX, as it was asked.


Yeah, it's a lovely active thread! 
I didn't know PhysX still have such an impact on CPU Scores. GTX 460@PhysX gave me a better CPU score than 8800 GTS 512@PhysX but in games where both cards are used it's better to dedicatate my 8800 GTS 512. 
It's called cheating and I thought 3DMark corrected this "bug" but anyway, thank you. 









OnBoard said:


> Hmm, cool, does it work for other games too? I don't get 100% (or 99%) usage in any game. GTA IV has been the closest with 70-99%.


Not tested with GTA IV only Mafia II. In Mafia II it's the other way around, 99% at GPU and max 69% PhysX, so I think my *GTX 460 bottlenecks*, therefore my GTX 460 will be a future PhysX card when I buy a DX12 card (distant future) if PhysX still is popular by then.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> I just picked up an eVGA GTX 460 768mb card cheap. Going to throw it in my HTPC and use it for a bit of gaming. I doubt my PSU will let me overclock it too much.



How much you pick it up for bud??? Also may I suggest you play around with it overclocking anyway?

If your PSU isn't strong enough for it in your HTPC.... then stick it in your regular rig for a little while. I guarantee you will have fun with it.

I know it's hard to  give up those 5850's for a little while though.


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> How much you pick it up for bud??? Also may I suggest you play around with it overclocking anyway?
> 
> If your PSU isn't strong enough for it in your HTPC.... then stick it in your regular rig for a little while. I guarantee you will have fun with it.
> 
> I know it's hard to  give up those 5850's for a little while though.



I had a promo card for Newegg so I got it for $149 bucks. They're listed for $169 right now (evga) and that is a great deal in itself. I might throw it in my other rig as I already have Nvidia drivers installed for my PhysX card. What's kind of neat is I don't need to uninstall any drivers. I can currently just switch between the two cards I already have without any problems.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 11, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> so would a gtx460 make me happy over a 8800gt guys



Late qoute but/ 

A GTX 460 1gb, is equal to at least twice as fast as your card.

Anything your video card+physx card gets in any game your playing right now, will be doublifed, this isnt even without a overclock, 

Add in a 800Mhz 24/7 core overclock, 

and you will be seeing a 150-200% increase in framerates, WHILE at the same time, have dx11.

I went from a 8800gt, it got 25fps in crysis
to a GTX 260, 45 fps in crysis
to a GTX 470, which gets 80 fps in crysis, all at 1440x900. 

Now if a GTX 460 over-clocked to a really high core, can push to 470 frames at stock speeds, then that 460 coming from a 9800gt, will blow you away.

at least 150% performance increase, if you overclock the 460.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 11, 2010)

I can honestly say I wasn't all that impressed with my 460 at stock speeds compared to my 8800GT overclocked, only 2000 points between the two cards with my settings in 3Dmark 06. HOWEVER..... once I overclocked my 460 I jumped an extra 5000 pints in 3Dmark 06. not sure if that will give you any idea of the difference, but overall I'm happy with the upgrade and wouldn't dream of going back.


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 11, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I can honestly say I wasn't all that impressed with my 460 at stock speeds compared to my 8800GT overclocked, only 2000 points between the two cards with my settings in 3Dmark 06. HOWEVER..... once I overclocked my 460 I jumped an extra 5000 pints in 3Dmark 06. not sure if that will give you any idea of the difference, but overall I'm happy with the upgrade and wouldn't dream of going back.



You mean 500 points extra? What your clock on your GTX 460 STABLE...we have the same card!


----------



## Techtu (Sep 11, 2010)

Nooo I mean 5000 

but I have just remembered that is with a CPU overclock aswel as the GPU, but still a nice jump! 

highest I've had mine at stable though is 940mhz core, 1880mhz shader & 2100mhz on my memory running at 1.087v  however I didn't see much jump from 900/1800/2000, the jump was probably around 400 - 500 I can't quite remember. (again in 3Dmark 06).


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 11, 2010)

Some new benches from 20mmrain..... Not pushing the cards as far as they can go yet. Just wanted to do them with my new CPU and it's new 4Ghz overclock.

Nice Results....

*EVGA GTX 460 SLI 768MB Done @ 893/1786/1006 w/PhysX enabled. P Score: P30219 GPU Score: 26172*






*EVGA GTX 460 SLI 768MB Done @ 890/1780/1009 w/o PhysX P Score: P25693 GPU Score: 26083*






Will come back with single results soon and when I actually push the cards to their limits 




erocker said:


> I had a promo card for Newegg so I got it for $149 bucks. They're listed for $169 right now (evga) and that is a great deal in itself. I might throw it in my other rig as I already have Nvidia drivers installed for my PhysX card. What's kind of neat is I don't need to uninstall any drivers. I can currently just switch between the two cards I already have without any problems.



Bad ass nice deal bud.... I wish I would have found that when I was purchasing my cards!!!

Nice with the whole driver thing too.... Let me see your scores if and when you do bro


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Some new benches from 20mmrain..... Not pushing the cards as far as they can go yet. Just wanted to do them with my new CPU and it's new 4Ghz overclock.
> 
> Nice Results....
> 
> ...



Nah, man I don't really do synthetic benchmarks anymore. I may do a couple though, definitely would like to do a 460+5850 vantage run. I buy my hardware to use it nowdays. I let the reviewers and others bench their stuff so I know what I need and what to get. You never know though, winter is coming up and I get bored quickly.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> Nah, man I don't really do synthetic benchmarks anymore. I may do a couple though, definitely would like to do a 460+5850 vantage run. I buy my hardware to use it nowdays. I let the reviewers and others bench their stuff so I know what I need and what to get. You never know though, winter is coming up and I get bored quickly.



Man you and me both.... I get bored very quickly too. This next round I am going to get a couple of 6850's or a couple of 6770's. I figure that technology is getting really advanced compared to the programs they need to run.

So I am slowly leaving the benching mind set myself. Not only that I don't have the money to spend anymore to really compete like I once did.

So if the naming scheme changes this round a couple of 6850's (6770's) will be for me. If the scheming name stays the same I guess I will just call them the 6770... but either or I am going middle of the line this time rather then high end. The price just isn't justified for me any longer


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am not really bothered about the 6000 series,since i just bought this card i am going try stick with it for good 1-2 years or so.
and i thought i would ever see day i could run Crysis on DX10 with these settings and get 40fps:
no AA of course.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone know how to uncap the voltage limit?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 15, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Anyone know how to uncap the voltage limit?



i don't think "NiBiTor" can uncap/unlock the voltage on ur bios i think u need to see if u can find a bios that is already has unlocked voltage and than flash ur card JrRacinFan

but have u checked the bios' on this link: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/781924-gtx460-1-087v-voltage-cap-unlock-13.html#post10455973

there is two EVGA bios' in the package but i dunno if it's only 1GB version or one is 768mb version.


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 15, 2010)

New NVIDIA drivers released yesterday.  






> GeForce GTX 460:
> 
> o Up to 19% in StarCraft II (SLI – 1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF Ultra)
> o Up to 15% in Battlefield Bad Company 2 (SLI – 2560x1600 4xAA/16xAF)
> ...


----------



## Techtu (Sep 15, 2010)

Why isit that my core and shader are locked? I'm pretty sure I could get more out of my card IF I was just able to keep the shader clock down a little :/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> i don't think "NiBiTor" can uncap/unlock the voltage on ur bios i think u need to see if u can find a bios that is already has unlocked voltage and than flash ur card JrRacinFan
> 
> but have u checked the bios' on this link: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/781924-gtx460-1-087v-voltage-cap-unlock-13.html#post10455973
> 
> there is two EVGA bios' in the package but i dunno if it's only 1GB version or one is 768mb version.



I was looking at them, and it looks as though they may be 1GB versions.

@Tech2

Core/Shaders ratio has been locked since GTX2xx days.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 24, 2010)

having some fun in SC2 campaign,blowing up a base is so much fun,settings are set on ultra:


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 25, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> having some fun in SC2 campaign,blowing up a base is so much fun,settings are set on ultra:
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/104589219-4.jpg



SCII consumes a huge amount of primary RAM and graphics RAM, it has never lagged on your system@Ultra?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 25, 2010)

First run with this new MSI. Afterburner 2.00 will not install for me so I have no real voltage control. Plan to flash the bios this w-end with one that will unlock voltages.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 25, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> First run with this new MSI. Afterburner 2.00 will not install for me so I have no real voltage control. Plan to flash the bios this w-end with one that will unlock voltages.



i am use that same driver and MSI Afterburner 2.0.0 and i don't have any problems have u tried Settings -- > General --> Safety properties --> Unlock voltage control?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have tried everything imaginable. Keep getting error "missing or corrupt D3DCompiler_42.dll. Numerous drivers and a different OS netted same results. Using 1.60 version atm...very frustrating.


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 25, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I have tried everything imaginable. Keep getting error "missing or corrupt D3DCompiler_42.dll. Numerous drivers and a different OS netted same results. Using 1.60 version atm...very frustrating.



I was thinking about picking one of these up for the hwbot challenge but saw in another post you were having issues with it so that made me alittle reluctant.

Is this the same card you had or did you get another one?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 25, 2010)

Same one Metal...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 25, 2010)

Calle2003 said:


> SCII consumes a huge amount of primary RAM and graphics RAM, it has never lagged on your system@Ultra?



Maybe it will struggle at ultra settings if it was a even bigger resolution than 1680x1050,most benchmarks i have seen this card runs perfectly fine at 1680x1050 even on sc2.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2010)

Got bios core volt uncapping to work


----------



## Techtu (Sep 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Got bios core volt uncapping to work
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100925/Capture050382.jpg



Nice.. I wana be going down the same route in a few days


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Nice.. I wana be going down the same route in a few days



Will only do it for you if you understand the risks. I take no responsibility.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Will only do it for you if you understand the risks. I take no responsibility.



I keep telling myself I got myself one of the 'better' cards, but even IF I have I won't ever be pushing it above 1.1v, I keep hearing that's probably the wise/sweet spot, so it'll do me.

I''ve been getting close to 950mhz on the core at 1.087v so even if I just do it so I have one single run at 1.1v and hopefully 1000mhz on the core... 

...but yes I do understand the risks, and would be guttered if thing's went wrong, I'll just worry about that if the time came.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2010)

Count me in boy's! I picked up A Sparkle GTX460 768mb for $159.00 @ MicroCenter. Currently have her clocked @ 875/1750/900/1.0vcore. Fan is @ 60% and only 45C folding 100%. Great card this is. I will definitely pick up another.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 26, 2010)

My old Sparkle 768mb was a beast. At 1.087v, it ran at almost 950 core/1900 shader. Give it a shot buck!


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, these cards are folding champs!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2010)

*Agreed!!!!* WU crashed when I went for 940/1880 @ 1.087v(15087ppd). This seems to be a sweet spot.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 26, 2010)

A liitle much you think?


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 26, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Count me in boy's! I picked up A Sparkle GTX460 768mb for $159.00 @ MicroCenter. Currently have her clocked @ 875/1750/900/1.0vcore. Fan is @ 60% and only 45C folding 100%. Great card this is. I will definitely pick up another.



Try to game a bit too if you get a second one  Too much gaming awesomeness going to waste with 2 if they just fold 

Yesterday hit my first 1080p gaming, still goes strong, but picked up the lag/under 70% usage in BC2, so going to try the beta drivers to remedy that.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> A liitle much you think?



i don't think i would actually feel a difference from my clocks it's only a 100mhz more on the core than mine when i game  and 200mhz on the memory but now knowns u are maxed out on my i ain't yet


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2010)

I haven't even tried overclocking my GPU i'm too scared my psu can't cope lol but anyways has anybody tried Mafia 2 with PhysX enabled and got good framerate?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 26, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I haven't even tried overclocking my GPU i'm too scared my psu can't cope lol but anyways has anybody tried Mafia 2 with PhysX enabled and got good framerate?



i played Mafia 2 with everything on max with PhysX enabled in 1080p and Jimmy's Vendetta without lagging i dunno about the frame rate but it was oki


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> i played Mafia 2 with everything on max with PhysX enabled in 1080p and Jimmy's Vendetta without lagging i dunno about the frame rate but it was oki



medium or high physx settings??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 27, 2010)

*Uncap your GTX460*

**I take no responsibility, if you do this you are on your own.**

Open original bios from GPUz in Nibitor 5.7:




Say "OK"

Change Device ID to GTX470 and save as "GF104b.bin"





Close all nibitor windows and re-launch nibitor: open GF104b.bin then go to "Tools>>Fermi Voltage" area marked is what needs changed to 1.2125v:





Then change your device ID back in the adv info box:
From-




To-




Click rescan bios and click "Ok"

Then "Save bios" as GF104mod.rom. I suggest flashing in a pure DOS environment. FreeDOS has been known to brick cards.


If I have not covered anything please ask.

Oh and don't forget to always live by these words:


----------



## wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

holy hell, since uncapping voltage from 1087mv you guys are rocking these cards now more than ever! damn good show.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 27, 2010)

Yup yup. Those ones with good samples will definitely want to purchase an aftermarket cooler now.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 27, 2010)

im picking one up in 2 weeks boys maybe 2 cards who knows depends if it yanks my crank the right way! either way im going to be in and you can count on me upping this shit out of the voltage and benching the piss out of the card. i have a backup so if i kill well oh well thats what evga lifetime warranty if for!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 27, 2010)

Just be prudent...I have managed to kill one of these with those volts. I do have another on the way.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 27, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> medium or high physx settings??



here is the settings i have used, and yes i always play with vsync and antialiasing off:


----------



## misha1969 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey !

I really need you help

I hafe big trouble with my Bios on the MSI N460GTX HAWK 1GIGS card...
MSI have sending me the wrong BIOS and say it´s the one.
Will it be possible for one of your to upload the original MSI HAWK Bios in the tread below??

 Msi n460 gtx hawk

Thanmk you very much
Jacob


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol after all that in your origional thread I think I might have found one for you, make sure you open it in Nibitor to double check clock speeds.................

http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,fileinfo/id,3230/

edit:
Link might be playing up, go to the MVKtech site > downloads > Nvidia > Bios files > MSI > page 9 you will see the 460 Hawk (HK).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol after all that in your origional thread I think I might have found one for you, make sure you open it in Nibitor to double check clock speeds.................
> 
> http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,fileinfo/id,3230/



You can either go through the trouble of flashing this bios. Or just clock your card back up to what it should be rated at with Afterburner.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> You can either go through the trouble of flashing this bios. Or just clock your card back up to what it should be rated at with Afterburner.



Check out his origional thread..... we have been there


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Add me to the list.

Here is my mine-review I did:  [Mini-Review] eVGA GTX460 1GB EE vs. eVGA GTX470

Question for those who are uncapping the voltage.  What are your mosfet area temperatures, if you know?  I fear uncapping the voltage is going to bake the GTX460s that don't have mosfet cooling.  I've got some enzotech coolers ordered to put on mine before I do any overvolting beyond the 1087 stock maximum.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Check out his origional thread..... we have been there



I see no mention of re-clocking with afterburner.


----------



## misha1969 (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks to  Tatty_One/Monkey Moderator ......it all works now YES ... i ow u one so when u come to Denmark (viborg) we hafe some beers  

Taken screendump in the thread

 Msi n460 gtx hawk


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I see no mention of re-clocking with afterburner.



Ahhh OK close enuff, U got me there! re-setting origional clocks in bios has gotta be better, problem with re-clocking in afterburner is re-sale value, the card is no longer a hawk and for a non overclocker purchasing it down the line it would just be a 460..... so to speak.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2010)

misha1969 said:


> thanks to  Tatty_One/Monkey Moderator ......it all works now YES ... i ow u one so when u come to Denmark (viborg) we hafe some beers
> 
> Taken screendump in the thread
> 
> Msi n460 gtx hawk



Just a thanx is more than enuff, thats what we are here for, glad it worked out for you, maybe you will stick around these forums yourself and contribute.


----------



## misha1969 (Sep 28, 2010)

...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 28, 2010)

I want the MSI Hawk the cooler looks amazing.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 29, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I want the MSI Hawk the cooler looks amazing.



i dunno about that but it's the Hawk Cooler as they has always used they just fitted it to the GTX460 Hawk pcb 

but still 1ghz on the core is nice, i wish my Gainward could do that on air ^^;


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 22, 2010)

*May I join the club?*

This is my GTX460.-
I did some benchs to compare it against a HD5670 that I have, I know isn't a fair comparision but that's what I got.-
Some descripsions are spanish language becuase I did a personal review and posted it on a venezuelan website, but I'm sure of you all can easilly understand the data on graphic bars.-
Test bed: PC on my profile.-
Hope you like it


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 22, 2010)

fine review qu4k3r ^^


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 22, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> This is my GTX460.-
> I did some benchs to compare it against a HD5670 that I have, I know isn't a fair comparision but that's what I got.-
> Some descripsions are spanish language becuase I did a personal review and posted it on a venezuelan website, but I'm sure of you all can easilly understand the data on graphic bars.-
> Test bed: PC on my profile.-
> ...



The cooler looks same as the EVGA reference one but the cooler looks nice with the sparkle sticker


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 24, 2010)

Anyone else apart from me is in need of a update of msi afterburner because it doesn't support the latest drivers from nvidia,my fan control settings are off.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 24, 2010)

i use driver 260.89 on my GTX460 and the fan speed control works but it needs optimizing before i want to use it, it's buggy and but that i mean you need to set it to 50% twice or something before it activates and the same problem i got when i need to turn it down to 40% again, but still i just use auto so i don't need another MSI Afterburner version because it still oc with this driver version ^^;


----------



## Jeffredo (Oct 24, 2010)

Can I be added to the roster?  I have a PNY GTX 460 1GB I bought at Best Buy about a month ago.  Its not the OC model but runs at a reference 675 Mhz.  I have a fairly modest OC of 800/1600/1000 on it.  It is completely silent - can't hear it over the 140mm case fan near it (which is very quiet itself).  I ran Kombustor for 20 minutes and it didn't top 68C and the fan didn't budge from the 40% auto setting.  Very nice.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeffredo said:


> Can I be added to the roster?  I have a PNY GTX 460 1GB I bought at Best Buy about a month ago.  Its not the OC model but runs at a reference 675 Mhz.  I have a fairly modest OC of 800/1600/1000 on it.  It is completely silent - can't hear it over the 140mm case fan near it (which is very quiet itself).  I ran Kombustor for 20 minutes and it didn't top 68C and the fan didn't budge from the 40% auto setting.  Very nice.



you are added, hopefully you didn't need to change the voltage in MSI Afterburner, but yet again that's a pretty common oc you got their and most cards does that on stock voltage (v1.000)


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 24, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> you are added...


dude, i'm not in the list  why?


----------



## Jeffredo (Oct 24, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> you are added, hopefully you didn't need to change the voltage in MSI Afterburner, but yet again that's a pretty common oc you got their and most cards does that on stock voltage (v1.000)



Actually, I haven't even tried for the max OC yet - just stuck some common values there I knew would almost surely work (and they did).  Thanks.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 25, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> dude, i'm not in the list  why?



added, just woke up so, hopefully my eyes are working ^^;


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> i use driver 260.89 on my GTX460 and the fan speed control works but it needs optimizing before i want to use it, it's buggy and but that i mean you need to set it to 50% twice or something before it activates and the same problem i got when i need to turn it down to 40% again, but still i just use auto so i don't need another MSI Afterburner version because it still oc with this driver version ^^;



Well on my msi afterburner say i set it to 30% it display it as 25% and some unknown reason my fan can do as far down as 20% but i can't access it lol.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 1, 2010)

ino that the Shaman cooler from Thermalright is old news but it should fit Gainward and Palit GeForce GTX460 cards, even they isn't ref. designed board.

Thermalright Shaman

here is a test of the cooler, it should be mounted on to a Palit GeForce GTX480 Sonic 1GB but i am not 110% sure: Thermalright Shaman VGA Cooler Tested With FurMark on an OC GTX 460

i had read somewhere that the Gainward/Palit GeForce GTX460's has mounting holes dimensions of 53mm X 53mm and Zotac's has 51mm x 51mm, if anyone can use that information for anything ^^;


maybe that should be my new cooler next year for my GTX460 ^^;


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> 24/7/Gamer



not bad looking for at setup ^^



kurosagi01 said:


> Well on my msi afterburner say i set it to 30% it display it as 25% and some unknown reason my fan can do as far down as 20% but i can't access it lol.



i dunno if the new MSI Afterburner 2.0.1 Beta 2 can help u: MSIAfterburnerSetup210Beta2.zip or have u tried NVIDIA Inspector 1.94 by Orbmu2k to see if can control ur fan speed with that?

Download: NVIDIA Inspector 1.94 @ http://blog.orbmu2k.de/


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 1, 2010)

Signed on the thread.

I am getting in a couple of days a msi gtx460 cyclone to replace my old 9800gt


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 4, 2010)

nice Andre87 i hope you will be happy with ur card and personally i hope it's the 1GB version you have bought


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yup, bought the 1gb version... They shipped it today, tomorrow it should be there. Sounds like I will have a good reason to clean up my case and to do a bit of cable management work...


----------



## Techtu (Nov 4, 2010)

Andrea87 said:


> Signed on the thread.
> 
> I am getting in a couple of days a msi gtx460 cyclone to replace my old 9800gt



Dude... that's the exact upgrade path I went from & to 

You'll love it


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 4, 2010)

I suppose I can join now. Just installed a new Asus 460TOP 768mb. So nice seeing temps drop compared to the 260 that died on me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Dude... that's the exact upgrade path I went from & to
> 
> You'll love it





I came from a 4870!! Yah you will enjoy it alot from the 9800GT, think about double performance.


----------



## Calle2003 (Nov 4, 2010)

Dear GTX460 Club. 
Anyone who can explain how to clock the GTX 460 with NiBiTor 5.8?
It's not a matter of just setting the values directly anymore, I only know you edit the values in Fermi Clock. Unlocking the Voltage Cap is on the other hand very easy. 
The settings I want is: 850/1700/4000 @ 1,087 mV as I had in MSI Afterburner.
Here's a Print Screen: 







By the way, seen it's much easier done with Fermi Bios Editor by Orbmu2k but haven't found the tool available for download.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 4, 2010)

Calle2003 said:


> Dear GTX460 Club.
> Anyone who can explain how to clock the GTX 460 with NiBiTor 5.8?
> It's not a matter of just setting the values directly anymore, I only know you edit the values in Fermi Clock. Unlocking the Voltage Cap is on the other hand very easy.
> The settings I want is: 850/1700/4000 @ 1,087 mV as I had in MSI Afterburner.
> ...



Hmmm seem's rather extreme using that program just for overclocking? why don't you settle for something much much easier/simpler such as MSI AfterBurner


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2010)

You won't find Fermi Bios Editor publically, you will need to send him a private message.

As far as editing directly with Nibitor, you are seeing in lines 0 your shader clocks and lines 10 & 11 your memory clocks. Although use MSI Afterburner, twice as easy.


----------



## Calle2003 (Nov 4, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Hmmm seem's rather extreme using that program just for overclocking? why don't you settle for something much much easier/simpler such as MSI AfterBurner


It was easy to flash my 8800 GTS 512 (that I now use as a PhysX card) with NiBiTor.
I prefer not running overclocking software in Windows.


JrRacinFan said:


> You won't find Fermi Bios Editor publically, you will need to send him a private message.
> 
> As far as editing directly with Nibitor, you are seeing in lines 0 your shader clocks and lines 10 & 11 your memory clocks. Although use MSI Afterburner, twice as easy.



I have figured it out now and successfully flashed my card. 
Marked where you need to do the changes 3 is shader clocks and 5 is memory clocks.
Memory clocks on P12 and P15 should be the same, don't ask me why, but when I had different memory clocks it still showed 2000 MHz in Aida64 on P12.
Add the same increase in clocks you did in shader clocks in 4 and 11.





Unlock voltage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2010)

Corrected full voltage control in your pic. Thanx for some info on the clocks man!


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 5, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> I suppose I can join now. Just installed a new Asus 460TOP 768mb. So nice seeing temps drop compared to the 260 that died on me.



added and sry for the long waiting time King Wookie ^^


----------



## Calle2003 (Nov 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Capture018.jpg
> 
> Corrected full voltage control in your pic. Thanx for some info on the clocks man!


Wouldn't recommend to go over 1.087 V on air, but sure you can unlock the volt cap as well if you have good cooling on the core and VRMs.
Now the only thing I miss from MSI Afterburner is fan control, I usually have 40% up to 70 °C now I have about 52% on the automatic settings in idle and my computer is notably louder (I'm sensitive to sound) but I've read fan control will be added to NiBiTor 5.9!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2010)

Calle2003 said:


> Wouldn't recommend to go over 1.087 V on air, but sure you can unlock the volt cap as well if you have good cooling on the core and VRMs.
> Now the only thing I miss from MSI Afterburner is fan control, I usually have 40% up to 70 °C now I have about 52% on the automatic settings in idle and my computer is notably louder (I'm sensitive to sound) but I've read fan control will be added to NiBiTor 5.9!



LOL, already done some benching at 1.17v. I've been doing some major undervolting lately trying to get at least 830 core with around 1v, seems to be working out ok for me.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL, already done some benching at 1.17v. I've been doing some major undervolting lately trying to get at least 830 core with around 1v, seems to be working out ok for me.



830 at 1V nice man.... I was able to get 845 Max stable at 1volt. Anything more then that I started becoming unstable. But figure running your card at 830 is a great overclock compared to stock speeds. 

God these are great little cards. Pay next to nothing and get performance that equals the higher end cards. 

I am also impressed with the 1.17 volts on the card there bud. Anything past 1.14 for me caused blue screens. You got a spacial card there bud!!!


----------



## Calle2003 (Nov 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL, already done some benching at 1.17v. I've been doing some major undervolting lately trying to get at least 830 core with around 1v, seems to be working out ok for me.



What temps did you get at 1.17 V and how long time did you bench?
When playing games you usually spend a longer time with your card under load than during benching and it might damage your card in the long run. 
I use MSI Kombustor on my card to see my temps.

Undervolting to lower your electricity bills and help our planet at the same time?


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been running mine at 875/2200 @.987V.

Although, 950 core appears to be the limit, even @1.2V. Any higher and I get serious artifacts or freezing.


----------



## Calle2003 (Nov 5, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> I have been running mine at 875/2200 @.987V.
> 
> Although, 950 core appears to be the limit, even @1.2V. Any higher and I get serious artifacts or freezing.



EVGA seems to have many good cards, I need 1.087 V for 850/2200 (but I'm running at 850/2000).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2010)

Mine appears to clock around the same as yours Calle. One hell of a clock on those cards Arctucas. As far as undervolting goes, nah I like to undervolt for silence but didn't think of it that way about earth & power bill. xD


----------



## Calle2003 (Nov 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mine appears to clock around the same as yours Calle. One hell of a clock on those cards Arctucas. As far as undervolting goes, nah I like to undervolt for silence but didn't think of it that way about earth & power bill. xD



For silence you can do as I did, set 40% fan speed up to 70 °C.
I could do it in MSI Afterburner but not in NiBiTor 5.8 but as I said earlier it will be available in version 5.9.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just got the card here, indeed a very good card.

My version has a P0 voltage of 0.987V, which sounds good... atm in afterburner I've got stable up to 890MHz core @ 1.062V, at 1.037V its well stable at 875MHz. I didn't want to stress too much the memory during this first clock test, set it at 4GHz as it should be as default frequency (my card has hynix drams rated at 1GHz, exact pn H5GQ1H24AFR - T0C ). will see how this performs later, first I'm finding the best clock/voltage combination for this gpu 

screen with afterburner, kombustor, MSI inspector, cpu-z and GPU-z. during this stress test my watt-meter shows a load of ~340W under kombustor. (five hard drives, one DVD±RW, overclocked cpu, 4+ fans)





edit, closed kombustor now after 26mins of run, no issues at all. goddamn nice card.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 5, 2010)

Andrea87 you are added to the list aswell.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 5, 2010)

very nice, thanks. Soon I'll post a pic of the card installed.

Edit: Got a pic of the card installed, looks a bit crappy... Tomorrow with better light I'll take a new one, and will do some cable management too :V


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 8, 2010)

for anyone interested, I've posted in the macro photos thread some shots of my card:

 Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse.


----------



## Calle2003 (Nov 8, 2010)

Andrea87 said:


> Just got the card here, indeed a very good card.
> 
> My version has a P0 voltage of 0.987V, which sounds good... atm in afterburner I've got stable up to 890MHz core @ 1.062V, at 1.037V its well stable at 875MHz. I didn't want to stress too much the memory during this first clock test, set it at 4GHz as it should be as default frequency (my card has hynix drams rated at 1GHz, exact pn H5GQ1H24AFR - T0C ). will see how this performs later, first I'm finding the best clock/voltage combination for this gpu
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pictures, but this one didn't work so I fixed the IMG:


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks, edited the first post.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 8, 2010)

Where's my Cuda


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 8, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Where's my Cuda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Techtu (Nov 8, 2010)

Andrea87 said:


> That's quite strange... Do you have tried to run any cuda-based application? Any issue running these?
> 
> Btw, I would try a fresh driver install... Remove the old driver, maybe taking aid of any driver cleaning software, restart your pc, and reinstall the driver off nvidia's site... you should be good.



I wouldn't have the slightest clue if I did use something what use's the Cuda feature, so any recommendation on what'll be a good start on that won't go a miss 

I'm sure it was there not so long ago - not updated any drivers since.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 8, 2010)

hmm, I got a clue...

Look at the Nvidia control Panel. 3D settings tab, click on "manage 3d settings". Here you should have an entry called "CUDA - GPUs". What value is there? it should be set to "all" or your gpu name. Maybe there's something wrong here


----------



## Techtu (Nov 8, 2010)

That's set as it should be (ALL).


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 9, 2010)

that sounds indeed strange to me. I would try a clean driver reinstall now. Uninstall your actual driver, run drivercleaner or any similar tool, reinstall a fresh driver (i'm running 260.99 with no issues) and let's see what happens.

On my card side, I'm trying to overclock my vram... pretty interesting indeed, actually I am at 1080MHz (effective 4320MHz) with no errors in kombustor... pretty nice considering those vrams are rated at just 1000MHz  

I'm gonna make some small heatsinks for the power mosfets areas... touched them while running kombustor and nearly got a burn off the heat... fan's air only is obviously not enough


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 9, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Where's my Cuda
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/11/08/996.png



look at the Shaders there you find ur Cuda Cores


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

Meh... something is seriously wrong... I'm only hitting 25FPS in MSI's Kombustor, I didn't want to have to re-install any drivers just yet (pure lazyness ) but seem's I don't have a choice at this moment


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 9, 2010)

At kombustor I'm scoring about 550 fps... thats indeed wrong. go reinstall your drivers, put lazyness away 

This msi card is indeed impressive... 875/1750/2185... sounds nice.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh... I may of over done my card a little in the past... I've had it running at 940/1880/2050 (it's only recently I found I was able to push my vram past 2050 so hopefully when this problem of mine is fixed I'll have a couple more benchmarks to do 

Also I must add with Kombustor I have everything set to the highest it can go. Could you please do a quick run with these settings and tell me your findings?


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 9, 2010)

my card does not get at 940MHz in any way... I'm not unlocking the core voltage, actually I've got too less air flow inside my case in the vga area to get over 1.05v... I've tried a bit running it at 900MHz, but probably due to vregs overheating it wasn't stable. I'll fix a bit my case soon, gonna cut my side panel to host a 12cm fan next to the vga, and another one on top near the psu... should fix a lot of things...

btw, I've run a 60 sec bench at my current settings, here are the results:


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

Just done a quick run with very similar setting's as you and I scored a mere 22k 

Going to sort the drivers out this time for sure  I'll post back with some better results or at least I hope.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 10, 2010)

Still have it telling me I don't have Cuda 






Still can't get any higher than 25k in Kombustor either.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 10, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Still have it telling me I don't have Cuda
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/11/09/50m.png
> 
> Still can't get any higher than 25k in Kombustor either.



GPU Engine Specs:
CUDA Cores	336

Taken from: http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-geforce-gtx-460-us.html

and how many Shaders does GPU-Z says you have? 336 Unified so there is ur Cuda Cores...


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok, let's make sure its not a kombustor wrong settings or gpu-z picking some wrong value.

I've took a screen of my kombustor run, with all my settings:






Try to run it at those settings and let's check what comes out...

On the gpu-z side, I would try some other programs... I would start with gpu caps viewer. Look at what it does show on the cuda tab. http://www.geeks3d.com/20101105/gpu...gpu-shark-0-3-2-updated-with-gtx-580-support/

this is what it shows to me:






If none of those tests bring positive results, I would start to post in the nvidia forum asking for help... seriously I've got no more clues about


----------



## Techtu (Nov 10, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> GPU Engine Specs:
> CUDA Cores	336
> 
> Taken from: http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-geforce-gtx-460-us.html
> ...



I see what your getting at, but all that aside I'm suffering performance loss.



Andrea87 said:


> Ok, let's make sure its not a kombustor wrong settings or gpu-z picking some wrong value.
> 
> I've took a screen of my kombustor run, with all my settings:
> 
> ...



As I said before I'm struggling to hit 25k with those settings, and just found out I have no score difference between DX10 and DX11, running in DX9 mode I was only able to hit 30k with those settings.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have no more ideas then... we checked drivers, settings, whatever... is your bios modded or stock?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 10, 2010)

Everything is at stock settings. I'm going to install 3D Mark Vantage soon and see what score I can pull from that with stock clocks... lucky enough I entered the 3D Mark Vantage Thread with my scores so I have a pretty good idea of how it should perform... actually I'm going to install it right now


----------



## Techtu (Nov 10, 2010)

Update: 3D Mark Vantage is giving me the scores I'd usually get - it's just really bugging me to why all of a sudden GPU-Z doesn't have the Cuda box ticked/highlighted anymore (been using the same version of GPU-Z so it's not that it's a different version).


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 10, 2010)

for fun i tested my system with 2xGTX460 (1xMSI N460GTX HAWK 1GB & 1xGainward GeForce GTX460 GS@GLH) both ran 800/900/1600mhz.

System:
Intel Core i3 540 @ 3372mhz (OC Genie)
MSI P55-GD85
Kingston HyperX Blu 2x2GB PC3-12800 @ 674mhz
MSI M460GTX HAWK 1GB & Gainward GeForce GTX460 GS@GLH

GTX460 1GB SLi







GTX460 1GB as PhysX







actually not much of a difference  and last and not least i ran 3DMark Vantage







so this is enough with the fun, i am taking out my Gainward card again, and putting it on sale, i don't need SLI anyway but it was fun, trying it out


----------



## Calle2003 (Nov 10, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> for fun i tested my system with 2xGTX460 (1xMSI N460GTX HAWK 1GB & 1xGainward GeForce GTX460 GS@GLH) both ran 800/900/1600mhz.
> 
> System:
> Intel Core i3 540 @ 3372mhz (OC Genie)
> ...



Is it possible to vMod the memory with NiBiTor 5.8 on GTX 460 Hawk or it's only possible with MSI Afterburner?


----------



## r9 (Nov 10, 2010)

Can some one help me with this:
 I have just switched from HD5750 to GTX 460 192bit 768mb.
The thing is this I have installed Fallout LV and started the game and the game wasn`t running smooth at all. It was strange to me so I started the MSI afterburner and Task Manager/Performance to check the Utilization of the GPU and CPU. After playing for couple minutes I have minimized the game and checked the utilization. And noticed that The max GPU utilization at one point was 60% and CPU 60% at one core other 3 cores were idle.
Why is this happening ?

I know that GPU can be bottlenecked by the CPU in that case at least one core should be maxed in game that is not multicore optimized. Like my Computer is just lazy.

Can some one check this. Game that is not running smoothly and the CPU and GPU are barely over 50%. Thanks


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 10, 2010)

did you clean out for ur ATi driver before you installed ur Nvidia card?

if not running a cleaner and totally uninstall every ATi Graphic part can tease ur system with Nvidia Graphic not running 110% as it should.


----------



## r9 (Nov 10, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> did you clean out for ur ATi driver before you installed ur Nvidia card?
> 
> if not running a cleaner and totally uninstall every ATi Graphic part can tease ur system with Nvidia Graphic not running 110% as it should.



What is average utilization that you are getting from your GTX and system ?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing he actually mean's Fallout NEW Vegas, not Las Vegas... He'll need pointing in the direction of the Fallout NV thread to either discuss using the DX9 fix or he could just simply update the game to the latest fix/patch which should ease the issue.

Fallout New Vegas Thread.


----------



## r9 (Nov 10, 2010)

Techtu said:


> I'm guessing he actually mean's Fallout NEW Vegas, not Las Vegas... He'll need pointing in the direction of the Fallout NV thread to either discuss using the DX9 fix or he could just simply update the game to the latest fix/patch which should ease the issue.
> 
> Fallout New Vegas Thread.



Yes it is New Vegas Sorry .
The utilization is bad in other games also. The things is that those games run smoothly even with 60% util. I just assumed that there is some frame limit that is making the game runs smooth and not torchering the GPU at the same time. If I try more games I think that more games would show the same output.

And if pay close attention on the screen 60% is not constant at all and most of the time is at 30% and less. So 60% is peek.
And I did driver sweeper for ATI.


Here it is the utilization:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like, maybe hmmm....

Do you have vsync enabled?

EDIT:

If you had made no adjustments in driver settings in nV CP, then it's on by default.


----------



## r9 (Nov 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Looks like, maybe hmmm....
> 
> Do you have vsync enabled?
> 
> ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

r9 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38893&stc=1&d=1289429308



That is soooo odd! If I turn of vsync i get 99% usage ALL the time. That's on both the AMD & the Intel rig. Maybe a clean Windows installation might be in order.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> That is soooo odd! If I turn of vsync i get 99% usage ALL the time. That's on both the AMD & the Intel rig. Maybe a clean Windows installation might be in order.



Strangely enough I turned Vsync off to see what I'd get... I'm getting the same result's as r9


----------



## Calle2003 (Nov 11, 2010)

r9 said:


> Yes it is New Vegas Sorry .
> The utilization is bad in other games also. The things is that those games run smoothly even with 60% util. I just assumed that there is some frame limit that is making the game runs smooth and not torchering the GPU at the same time. If I try more games I think that more games would show the same output.
> 
> And if pay close attention on the screen 60% is not constant at all and most of the time is at 30% and less. So 60% is peek.
> ...


I have the same problem with vsync.
Wait for a new driver from Nvidia, since 260.99 fixed some problems with New Vegas there are certainly more.


> Nvidia v260.99
> - Increases performance vs. v260.89 drivers in the following PC games: Civilization V (SLI), Fallout 3, Final Fantasy XIV and F1 2010 (DX11).
> - Adds SLI profiles for Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II and Fallout: New Vegas
> - Improves compatibility for Fallout 3: New Vegas with antialiasing enabled.
> - Improves Alt-Tab compatibility for several PC games.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 11, 2010)

add me
2x zotac GTX460 with 2G each , and i will upload some tests soon


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 11, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> add me
> 2x zotac GTX460 with 2G each , and i will upload some tests soon



added


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 11, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Add me to the list.
> 
> Here is my mine-review I did:  [Mini-Review] eVGA GTX460 1GB EE vs. eVGA GTX470
> 
> Question for those who are uncapping the voltage.  What are your mosfet area temperatures, if you know?  I fear uncapping the voltage is going to bake the GTX460s that don't have mosfet cooling.  I've got some enzotech coolers ordered to put on mine before I do any overvolting beyond the 1087 stock maximum.



I don't think I ever got added.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 11, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't think I ever got added.



also added now, i dunno why i didn't added you, maybe bcs i though you *ONLY* made a review on the card and not using it in ur machine, bcs u have a GTX470 ^^;


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm making a little different version of the first page user list, made it as text, to be quoted as code:


```
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
| USER			| CARD						| COOLING	| CLOCKS AND VOLTAGE 	        |
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
| puma99dk| 		| MSI N460GTX HAWK 1GB				| STOCK		| 900/1900/1800 @ 1.125v  	|
| OnBoard 		| Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI			| STOCK		| 830/1660/2010 @ ?		|
| JrRacinFan		| EVGA GTX460 					| STOCK		| 845/1690/2000 @ 0.987V  	|
| Arctucas		| 2xEVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB SLi			| STOCK		| 875/1750/2200 @ 0.987V  	|
| mstenholm		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768D5/OC			| STOCK		| 850/1700/1800 @ ?	  	|
| The Witcher		| 2xEVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB SLi			| STOCK		| 868/1735/2150 @ ?	  	|
| Boneface 		| 2xGigabyte GV-N460OC-768I SLi			| STOCK		| 875/1750/1950 @ 1.012V  	|
| Inioch 		| Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI			| STOCK		| 715/1430/1800 @ 0.987V	|
| Flak 			| Galaxy GeForce GTX460 GC 1GB			| STOCK		| 840/1680/2000 @ ?	  	|
| aedubber 		| 2xEVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB SLi			| WATER 	| 880/1760/2201 @ 1.087V  	|
| boulard83		| Asus GTX460 DirectCU 1gb (PhysX Only)		| STOCK		|			  	|
| erek 			| EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SuperClocked 768MB	| STOCK		| 763/1526/1900 @ ?		|
| burtram 		| Sparkle GTX 460 768mb				| STOCK		| 876/1752/2050 @ ?	  	|
| bogmali		| 2xSPARKLE GTX 460 1GB				| STOCK		| 775/9550/1876 @ 1.025V	|
| kurosagi		| KFA2 EX OC GTX 460 768mb			| STOCK		| 700/1400/1848			|
| Tech2 		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GB			| STOCK		|			  	|
| Calle2003		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GB			| STOCK		| 850/1700/2000 @ ?	  	|
| qu4k3r 		| Sparkle GTX 460 768mb				| STOCK		|			  	|
| Jeffredo 		| PNY GTX 460 1024MB				| STOCK		| 820/1640/2000 @ ?	  	|
| King Wookie 		| ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP 768mb			| STOCK		|			  	|
| Andrea87 		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GB			| STOCK		| 900/1800/2150 @ 1.075v	|
| hayder.master 	| 2xZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 2GB			| STOCK		| 			  	|
| newtekie1 		| EVGA GTX460 1GB EE				| STOCK		| 875/1750/2150 @ ? 	  	|
| Techtu		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GB			| STOCK		| 935/1870/2070 @ 1.087v	|
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
```

will update it soon with every user's data from their profile.

added more users, will add the others as I parse the thread. If you want yourself added, copy this text in a plain text editor (notepad++, textpad, notepad) and edit it leaving the spacing as it is, then post here only your line quoting it as "code".


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice chart there Andrea i can tell you my stock settings are:
700/1400/1848


----------



## Techtu (Nov 11, 2010)

My clocks are in the pic


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 11, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> also added now, i dunno why i didn't added you, maybe bcs i though you *ONLY* made a review on the card and not using it in ur machine, bcs u have a GTX470 ^^;



Ah, yeah I'm using a GTX470 in my main rig, but I now have SLi GTX460s in my second.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Some good improvements here... I'm trying my card at 900/1800/2150MHz @ 1.075V and it looks stable... Today in the morning I've got some fans inside a shipment for a friend's build, and one 12cm for me... Jigsaw time then! I've opened a hole on the left side of my case, where before I had a small 8cm quiet fan, with its airflow somewhat limited by the case mesh too. After fitting the new larger fan with nothing to obstruct its airflow, temperatures dropped rather seriously. Even if run at low rpm (actually I'm reading 900rpm) the added airflow does very well its work.

Furmark, 875/1750/2150 @ 1.045V, old 8cm fan -> 76-77°C
Furmark, 875/1750/2150 @ 1.045V, cut 12cm fan -> 67-68°C
Furmark, 900/1800/2150 @ 1.075V, cut 12cm fan -> 71-72°C.

All those temps were made with the card's fan set to be controlled directly by afterburner, no ways getting over 65% of its speed. If you are having temp issues, check your airflow first  Those cards do make some heat, bad air circulation ends into having an hot air bubble around your card keeping it hot 

will post some pics soon.

edited my chart of user's cards here  TPU's GTX460 Club


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Added some pics done today, cleaning up the card then adding some cooling to the vrms.

 Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 12, 2010)

By the way Andrea87, I'm in the chart twice, you may want to delete the old user name I went by "Tech2" rather than Techtu.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Techtu said:


> By the way Andrea87, I'm in the chart twice, you may want to delete the old user name I went by "Tech2" rather than Techtu.





Techtu said:


> Andrea what paste are you using and could you let me know your temps with old paste and new paste at both idle and full load please?
> 
> it's great that someone with a good camera is taking shots of the same card I have, just makes me drool a little more



I will edit the chart soon, adding some other users I've found in the thread.

as for the thermal paste, I'm running prolimatech pk-1 now. I've ordered it some days ago, after discovering I could not find anymore the large 20g tube of Mx-2 that is probably lost somewhere in the mess of my garage. Goddamn, I must recover it! 20g of that paste cannot be just lost that way 

Talking about temps idle and full, I'm idling at 24-26°C, load never over 58-60, furmark reaches 70-71°C. This with the new paste, a large fan on the side of my case and 1.075V being put into the core. Before, with the small fan, 1.037V, old paste and such I was idling at something like 30c, load 65 and furmark 76-77°C. Ambient temperature 18-19°c. 
If I open the case now, disconnecting the large fan blowing on the card, idle temperatures rise from 24-26 to 30-31°C. indeed the fan has made much.

Next week I'll get also some mx3, aside with an order of parts for a friend's pc. might test it too.

This is the actual inside of the case: (there is a network card between the vga and the sound card, I've removed it to improve air circulation)

as for fans, there are two intake ones on the front of the case, one 8cm near the hard drives, one 12cm suspended with cable ties over the dvd burner, two push-out ones on the rear (12 cm zalman one + power supply) and one intake on the side panel, placed just facing the gpu in the bottom left corner of the panel.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 12, 2010)

Was worth applying the new paste then 

I'm considering it but I don't think I'd get my idle temps down at all, depending if it's day or night depends on my idle tempps but in the day it idles at 26 - 27 but at night it goes down to around 22 - 23 degrees, and my load temps are around the same as your old ones (that is with my set overclock added though ) doesn't seem to make too much difference if I up the clocks on the card, I guess chassis cooling is just as important


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 12, 2010)

chassis cooling is FUNDAMENTAL. tooking the side panel off, and so stopping the intake fan, takes my temps up by 5°C. Thermal paste aids a bit, and only where the Δt between the air near the card and the cooler fins is large enough. The hotter the air near the card, lesser will be the temperature difference (Δt), less transfer will then be made, giving you higher temps on the card. With our cards dropping exaust inside the case, if we leave that hot air where it is it will create a "bubble" of hot air keeping temperatures rather high.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> A liitle much you think?



you only have it in idle, if u don't push it you never now if it can handle it 

atm i am testing my card over 12mins in MSI Kombustor at core 975mhz shader 1950mhz @ Core Voltage (mV) 1.212v and Aux Voltage (mV) +30 and it's max 72c and have fan from the side @ 1800rpm and hanging over it about 2400rpm to see if i can get 1Ghz Core Clock


----------



## Jeffredo (Nov 13, 2010)

I was a little worried about my purchase shortly after I made it.  Every forum I visited said "Wait for ATI's new cards, they'll be so much better".  I'm not sorry or disappointed after seeing reviews of the HD 6850/6870.  While good cards, the GTX 460 1GB easily competes with just a run-of-the-mill overclock (plus the reference cooler like I have is a lot quieter than either of those).  I primarily bought this card to be able to max all in game quality settings in Fallout New Vegas and it easily can and maintains about 50-60 FPS almost everywhere.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 13, 2010)

the GTX460 1GB is a nice card, and it does the job nicely and almost every card can handle 800/1000/1600mhz on stock voltage which are awesome for does who ain't in to much overclocking.

i luv my MSI N460GTX Hawk, i just got the bios uncapped but still i think i will go for 900/1000/1800mhz when i am gaming, and with Core Voltage (mV) +30, Memory Voltage (mV) 0 and Aux Voltage (mV) 0 in MSI Afterburner i am pretty happy with that, i dunno if it can do more, but seriously i am not gonna kill my card i want it to last long ^^;


----------



## Techtu (Nov 13, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> the GTX460 1GB is a nice card, and it does the job nicely and almost every card can handle 800/1000/1600mhz on stock voltage which are awesome for does who ain't in to much overclocking.
> 
> i luv my MSI N460GTX Hawk, i just got the bios uncapped but still i think i will go for 900/1000/1800mhz when i am gaming, and with Core Voltage (mV) +30, Memory Voltage (mV) 0 and Aux Voltage (mV) 0 in MSI Afterburner i am pretty happy with that, i dunno if it can do more, but seriously i am not gonna kill my card i want it to last long ^^;



I have two word's for you

... Do it, Doo it, DO IT! 

These MSI card's seem to have a little more in them, originally I only went with MSI because I wanted the same colour PCB as my motherboard, turn's out that wasn't where the goodness stopped, I've got my card on 830mhz core with stock volts and have pushed it all the way up to 940mhz @1.087v that's it very limit unless I unlocked the volts but I can't see me doing that anytime soon.


----------



## EwX (Nov 13, 2010)

I plan to get Sparkle GTX460 1GB and slap Accelero S1 rev2 + 12cm fan on it.
Do reference GTX460 1GB makes any noise/high pitch sound from it's PCB components ?

As my HD4850 broke, for a backup card i got 6600GT and it makes annoying high pitch noise at IDLE and it gets worse when card runs at higher load.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 13, 2010)

my card doesn't make any sound apart a nearly inaudible fan. There are no solid core inductor on these cards, then there should not be any problem with vibrations. Do you already have the accelero s1? I don't think its compatible with the 460, both due to its mounting plate and its power dissipation capability. If you're going to buy a new card, I'll get one with the custom cooling, maybe the msi cyclone version many of us are using, its pretty silent thanks to the 9cm fan taking care of the heat. It runs rather cold too, with some heavy oc under furmark I'm not going over 70°C.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2010)

EwX said:


> I plan to get Sparkle GTX460 1GB and slap Accelero S1 rev2 + 12cm fan on it.
> Do reference GTX460 1GB makes any noise/high pitch sound from it's PCB components ?
> 
> As my HD4850 broke, for a backup card i got 6600GT and it makes annoying high pitch noise at IDLE and it gets worse when card runs at higher load.



The high pitched squeal noise isn't limited to a series of cards. It can happen to any card, any brand and any series. You 6600GT has a squealing cap/resistor or something. So someones 460 might make the noise. Mine doesn't.


----------



## EwX (Nov 13, 2010)

My PC case is open and it stands on the table ~0.8meter away from my ears.
That high pitched noise is the loudest thing that comes from the pc setup.

Andrea87, thanks for pointing out Accelero S1 compatibility issue with GTX460,I haven't noticed that myself  i'll search then something else with better custom cooler.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 13, 2010)

There are some cards you can consider on the custom cooler side:

Msi n460gtx cyclone 1gb:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_GTX_460_Cyclone_OC_1_GB/

Gigabyte GV-N460OC
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3393/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_460_1gb_oc_video_card/index.html

Asus DirectCU Gtx460
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_460_DirectCu/

Msi n460GTX Hawk
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_460_HAWK/

Look at their reviews, between those four I've chosen the cyclone 1gb version from msi, due to good quality components, large cooler and low noise.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 13, 2010)

Well mate i have to say the best custom cooler for the GTX460 right now i would say is the MSI Hawk and Cyclone or the gigabyte,do check the Galaxy/KFA2 GTX460 aswell which is the one im using it shows really nice overclocking potential:
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=25712&page=9


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 14, 2010)

i will still depends on the price, you need to give for ur card 


i tested my N460GTX Hawk in MSI Kombustor for a little over 2hours and 30mins at 900/1000/1800mhz and max 63c on it's on without any probs


----------



## EwX (Nov 14, 2010)

I do like MSI Cyclone and Gigabyte one.
Hawk version costs ~25 USD more in my country,but i think it's worth that extra cash.

Thanks for suggestions,I'll get Hawk version


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 14, 2010)

EwX said:


> I do like MSI Cyclone and Gigabyte one.
> Hawk version costs ~25 USD more in my country,but i think it's worth that extra cash.
> 
> Thanks for suggestions,I'll get Hawk version



hehe Cyclone and Hawk have the same issues no cooling for the memory but can u live with that it's fine. (it goes for most cards no memory cooling.)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well i would of gone for the hawk over the othersdue to the fact i love the cooler design and i thought you had a gainward GS puma??


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 14, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i would of gone for the hawk over the othersdue to the fact i love the cooler design and i thought you had a gainward GS puma??



i also do, i borrowed it out to a friend of mine, and i laughed when he said it didn't fix his lag at Black Ops bcs there are many issues with Black Ops


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 14, 2010)

I had a gainward 9800gt... Cooler was pretty similar to this one (http://www.tomshw.it/files/2010/07/immagini/26360/gainward-gtx460-09.jpg) no heatpipe ofc but similar fan system. Closed plastic plate with a single fan blowing on the heatsink. It was good for that card, but rather loud even in idle. Comparing that old one with the actual cyclone, this is rather inaudible in confront. That card has a positive point btw, it does cool actively the voltage regulators. Pretty good if you want to overvolt lots, but the small fan with the covered area all around might reduce the maximum airflow possible, keeping the card hot and then loud. There is a thing also I don't like on gainward cards, a nice sticker on one of the heatsink screws, which states "Don't remove this sticker, keep it for warranty". Translated, if you remove the heatsink, your warranty will wreck off anyway. What happens if the in an year the card starts to become hot due to a thermal paste dryed? do I have to send the card back for a such simple thermal paste replacement work? thats a thing I don't like at all. Hopefully that sticker's glue gets very quickly dried by the card's heat, making it easy to remove the cooler without damaging it.

Looking at the msi card, on the positive side we see a very well made cooler, rather quiet and performing, with lots of room around to pick fresh air. Ok that the vrm aren't cooled by an heat sink, but the six phase design should reduce power losses and then heat a lot, nearly halving it compared to a three-phase common design. Even if you overclock with large overvolts, that system should be enough to power up the card without issues, staying at an acceptable temperature. On a negative side, trying to fit an heatsink there would be pretty hard, considering the minimal space between the fets and the cooler assembly. 
This card has also a very positive thing: not only the gpu core voltage can be adjusted. Memory and pll can be overvolted (or undervolted) too, which adds some relevant room for overclocking 

Keep in mind also the cyclone card. The cooler is very large and quiet, providing good cooling to both the chip and the memory chips. It has a con, apart from the vrm not cooled by an heat sink, most of the hot air goes into your case. If you don't have a good ventilation, you might get high temps due to a recirculation phenomena near the card. 

Between the three cards, I would exclude the gainward one due to the cooler design which looks noisy, and the goodamn sticker avoiding any heatsink removal action.

My choosing would fall between the two msi cards, and the gigabyte one which looks pretty similar to the hawk one. In my case, due to budgets and availability, I've chosen the cyclone.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 14, 2010)

Recently I've been thinking will it really be worth it to ditch my 460 and go red with a 6870, it's either that or a GTX470, I'm torn between the two and will also depend on what I could sell my GTX460 for?


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 14, 2010)

Having got the undercuts by nvidia upon the market introduction of the amd's 6xxx series, your card would not sell much. Supposing you paid it about 180€, actually being sold for ~140€, that is a big cut to start with. Taking off Vat you would go to about 116€ before usage, which should get it to a price like 115€ shipped. We're talking about a loss of at least 40% of the initial value, indeed very relevant. Considering the performance, and its actual value, I would not sell a gtx460 now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would stick with your GTX460 seeing you won't notice that much performance gain from 460 to 6870,the only premium you pay for the 6870 is the updated HDMI slot and 6 eyefinity or something but i don't think its worth it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Recently I've been thinking will it really be worth it to ditch my 460 and go red with a 6870, it's either that or a GTX470...



From a 768MB, yes. From 1GB, not really.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well the difference from 768mb to 1gb isn't that much difference depending on resolution in my opinion.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 14, 2010)

Andrea87 said:


> I'm making a little different version of the first page user list, made it as text, to be quoted as code:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



if Andrea87 won't mind i will use his code when it's all up-2-date 

it looks fine and not hard to fine out


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 14, 2010)

will update it today... might add some more things, or make it in google code, which sounds better imo.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 14, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well the difference from 768mb to 1gb isn't that much difference depending on resolution in my opinion.



really depends on if u get the SE version with 1GB memory and 288cuda cores i won't personally vote for that, i will say go 1GB with 336 cuda cores and get the best GTX460 out there, and if u need more than that there is also 2GB version SLi them and u get GTX480 performance 



> According to this slide, NVIDIA plans to release a lite version of the GeForce GTX 460. The regular GTX 460 has 336 shader cores andf the GTX 460 SE will have 288 cores. The difference is 45 cores or one streaming multiprocessor (or one compute unit in OpenCL): GTX 460 has 7 SMs while the GTX 460 SE has 6 SMs.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 14, 2010)

Tried to embed the a google spreadsheet version of our chart into the forums, with no good results. I'm updating the chart, will post here as I end it.

edit: updated.


```
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
| USER			| CARD						| COOLING	| CLOCKS AND VOLTAGE 	        |
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
| puma99dk| 		| MSI N460GTX HAWK 1GB				| STOCK		| 900/1900/1800 @ 1.125v  	|
| OnBoard 		| Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI			| STOCK		| 830/1660/2010 @ ?		|
| JrRacinFan		| EVGA GTX460 					| STOCK		| 845/1690/2000 @ 0.987V  	|
| Arctucas		| 2xEVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB SLi			| STOCK		| 875/1750/2200 @ 0.987V  	|
| mstenholm		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768D5/OC			| STOCK		| 850/1700/1800 @ ?	  	|
| The Witcher		| 2xEVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB SLi			| STOCK		| 868/1735/2150 @ ?	  	|
| Boneface 		| 2xGigabyte GV-N460OC-768I SLi			| STOCK		| 875/1750/1950 @ 1.012V  	|
| Inioch 		| Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI			| STOCK		| 715/1430/1800 @ 0.987V	|
| Flak 			| Galaxy GeForce GTX460 GC 1GB			| STOCK		| 840/1680/2000 @ ?	  	|
| aedubber 		| 2xEVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB SLi			| WATER 	| 880/1760/2201 @ 1.087V  	|
| boulard83		| Asus GTX460 DirectCU 1gb (PhysX Only)		| STOCK		| 775/1550/2000 @ 0.987V  	|
| erek 			| EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SuperClocked 768MB	| STOCK		| 763/1526/1900 @ 0.987V	|
| burtram 		| Sparkle GTX 460 768mb				| STOCK		| 876/1752/2050 @ ?	  	|
| bogmali		| 2xSPARKLE GTX 460 1GB				| STOCK		| 775/1550/1876 @ 1.025V	|
| kurosagi		| KFA2 EX OC GTX 460 768mb			| STOCK		| 700/1400/1848	@ 0.987V	|
| Calle2003		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GB			| STOCK		| 850/1700/2000 @ ?	  	|
| qu4k3r 		| Sparkle GTX 460 768mb				| STOCK		| 675/1350/1800 @ 0.987V	|
| Jeffredo 		| PNY GTX 460 1024MB				| STOCK		| 820/1640/2000 @ ?	  	|
| King Wookie 		| ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP 768mb			| STOCK		| 700/1400/1840 @ 0.987V  	|
| Andrea87 		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GB			| STOCK		| 900/1800/2150 @ 1.075v	|
| hayder.master 	| 2xZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 2GB			| STOCK		| 710/1420/1800 @ 0.987V	|
| newtekie1 		| EVGA GTX460 1GB EE				| STOCK		| 875/1750/2150 @ ? 	  	|
| Techtu		| MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GB			| STOCK		| 935/1870/2070 @ 1.087v	|
+-----------------------+-----------------------------------------------+---------------+-------------------------------+
```


----------



## popswala (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's my new baby. Am I in? lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 15, 2010)

popswala said:


> Here's my new baby. Am I in? lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101114/IMG_4548851.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101114/GTX 460 11.14.2010.jpg



yap, you are added popswala, what volt you given it? ^^


----------



## popswala (Nov 15, 2010)

Sweet. thanks. there at 1.0  I'm lovin it. Way cooler then my 250's. I'm at around 47c compared to round 77c on 250's. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 15, 2010)

I did have thought about getting EVGA version but i wanted blue PCB to match my mobo and now i want a black PCB card lol.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 15, 2010)

Black? Isn't yoru board a dark brown? 

I too had to get a colour to match my motherboard - so I went with the MSI Cyclone and now I love the damn thing for being such a great card all around.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 15, 2010)

Its a dark brown colour with blue mosfits and pci slots,i was going get the cyclone but it was out of stock at the time.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 15, 2010)

i just took digital alliance 768mb version bout 1 week ago, so far its kinda nice card, i still run it on stock, perhaps im gonna oc it but so far im happy on stock speed =)


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 15, 2010)

Is Digital Alliance a local brand? if the pics are true, it looks exactly identical to a palit gtx460 768M card. Possible another submanufacturer of gainward?


----------



## EwX (Nov 15, 2010)

Is there any chance,that until end of this year NVIDIA will cut GTX460's price again ?


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 16, 2010)

EwX said:


> Is there any chance,that until end of this year NVIDIA will cut GTX460's price again ?



maybe, they are releasing a GTX560 with 384SP/64TMU/8PolyMorph and they clam it will be about 15~20% faster than the GTX460 but we will see, we will see bcs oc can do much


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2010)

lol i don't trust MSI Kombuster bcs at Core +30 my GFX keeps crashing in Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 so now i added Mem Voltage (mV) +10 and Aux Voltage (mV) +20 for 900/2000/1800mhz and that seems to work so far.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 17, 2010)

GTX 460s have gone down in price where i am (AU) alot since launch, my cards used to cost 280 each, now they cost 220 







Here are my babies. Top videocard is a GTS450... Its now on the bottom after some tweaking. They are Asus DirectCU GTX460 1gigs, I bought them as they are black and match everything else in the case  I can run them completely stable at 900mhz @ 1087mV. They will run a bench at 930-940 but sometimes crash out, which is fair enough


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 17, 2010)

The NV104 is indeed a well made chip. At what frequency are you keeping your main cards memory? How are the temps with the cards in a sandwich like that?  I'd say you're running at about 80°C under furmark load, right?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2010)

Damn thats some crazy sandwich asus cards.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 18, 2010)

I dont overclock the memory, just the core/shader to 850 for gaming and 900 for benches. Not sure about furmark temps but they hit high 70s playing Metro 2033 with the fans set to auto. Imagine if they were GTX480s... They'd melt a hole in my floor 

PS. I have a Coolermaster HAF X so i have a front 140mm intake, just behind that i've cable tied 3 x 120mm fans the blow directly onto the vid cards, then theres the 200odd mm fan on the side of the case that blows right onto them and i strapped another 140mm fan to the back of the vid cards outside the case to remove any hot air


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 18, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> GTX 460s have gone down in price where i am (AU) alot since launch, my cards used to cost 280 each, now they cost 220
> 
> http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/rr349/Shagula69/DSCF0124.jpg
> 
> Here are my babies. Top videocard is a GTS450... Its now on the bottom after some tweaking. They are Asus DirectCU GTX460 1gigs, I bought them as they are black and match everything else in the case  I can run them completely stable at 900mhz @ 1087mV. They will run a bench at 930-940 but sometimes crash out, which is fair enough



there are 3 different version plus Asus' TOP version so which card do you have Count Shagula?

http://www.asus.dk/ProductGroup2.aspx?PG_ID=r3EWBZcGQvxHvrb4


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=H6TLkh8DlwAs1Liv&templete=2

These are my 460s... Not TOP models... I wanted black to match everything else in my case lol.

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=DiFhoOKN0DvrvArQ&templete=2

Thats my 450...

All of them are great cards, run cool and mostly silent until you overclock them alot. Although i have them in a backup pc atm running on a P6T/i7 920 as my normal CPU has gone back for RMA... The 460s dont seem to overclock as well in the backup pc... I can get them to 900mhz core at 1087mV with SLI disabled but once its enabled they will only run stable at 880ish mhz. Actually its probably the PSU... Normal pc runs a corsair HX1000watt, this one has a Zalman 850. Ill stop talking to myself now


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 18, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=H6TLkh8DlwAs1Liv&templete=2
> 
> These are my 460s... Not TOP models... I wanted black to match everything else in my case lol.
> 
> ...



done u are added for ur 2 GTX460 cards, what clocks with volt u running them at i mean core/mem/shaders and volt ^^;


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 18, 2010)

For normal use i run them at 1062mV at 850/1700/1800mhz... = 100% stable for gaming with livable noise levels and temps. I dont overclock the memory... Bad experiences in the past doing that


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 18, 2010)

If it interests anyone i also have a third GTX 460... This is what happens when a 6 month old throws his 'teething toy' into an open test bed and well yeah... = Sad Count Shagula.














Im actualy considering taking the entire cooling assembly off my GTS 450 and putting it on the 460 above and using it for PHYSX. It will only be used as a PHYSX card so it shouldnt need a cooling system as good as the main cards.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 18, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> For normal use i run them at 1062mV at 850/1700/1800mhz... = 100% stable for gaming with livable noise levels and temps. I dont overclock the memory... Bad experiences in the past doing that



updated 

if one of these fit you can replace the broken fan: http://arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=108


----------



## Techtu (Nov 18, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Im actualy considering taking the entire cooling assembly off my GTS 450 and putting it on the 460 above and using it for PHYSX. It will only be used as a PHYSX card so it shouldnt need a cooling system as good as the main cards.



Then sell me your GTS450 cheap, so I can have a physx card


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 18, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Then sell me your GTS450 cheap, so I can have a phsyx card



lol. It wouldnt have a cooler anymore and the postage to england would cost more than the card itself  Im Aussie


----------



## Techtu (Nov 18, 2010)

I know it wouldn't of came with a cooler but I would of improvised or brought an aftermarket cooler  

... Shame I was actually hoping you was from the UK.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 18, 2010)

Count, those 460s and 450 are crying to be folding. And I love 460. That cooling is brilliant


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow i am loving fact my gtx460 is showing 28'C atm for just web browsing


----------



## gmanu (Nov 22, 2010)

I join the club with my two vgas


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 22, 2010)

gmanu said:


> I join the club with my two vgas
> 
> [url]http://img269.imagevenue.com/loc43/th_04621_100_1775_122_43lo.JPG[/URL][url]http://img206.imagevenue.com/loc229/th_04641_100_1807_122_229lo.JPG[/URL][url]http://img282.imagevenue.com/loc544/th_04659_100_1831_122_544lo.JPG[/URL]



added and nice it's two, 1GB versions


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 22, 2010)

here is my tests, i like the performance of GTX460 2G version


----------



## heky (Nov 22, 2010)

I want to join to, hehe. Have a Gigabyte GTX460 OC (stock clocks 715c / 900m / 1430s), but its running nice and easy at 880c / 1050m / 1760s.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 22, 2010)

heky said:


> I want to join to, hehe. Have a Gigabyte GTX460 OC (stock clocks 715c / 900m / 1430s), but its running nice and easy at 880c / 1050m / 1760s.



you are added heky, but at what voltage?


----------



## EwX (Nov 23, 2010)

There is MSI GTX460 Hawk ,,Talon Attack'' version.
I read about it, but don't know for sure if it's gpu is binned better.
I know that it has faster memory 0.4ns.
Overall, is it worth it over plain ,,Hawk'' version ?  It costs a bit more too.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2010)

EwX said:


> There is MSI GTX460 Hawk ,,Talon Attack'' version.
> I read about it, but don't know for sure if it's gpu is binned better.
> I know that it has faster memory 0.4ns.
> Overall, is it worth it over plain ,,Hawk'' version ?  It costs a bit more too.



If you feel comfortable overclocking yourself then simply... NO it's not worth the extra money IMO - I've heard nothing but good thing's when it comes to the 460 and overclocking


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 24, 2010)

i have discovered that when i benchmark my card need's +30 in GPU voltage to hit 900mhz stabile, but if i wanna game with 900mhz cpu i need +50 before my games ain't crashing


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 5, 2010)

why goes ur card they that hot? my Gainward 460GTX 1GB for around 60~70c under load with 800/2000/1600mhz it's it can't get the heat out properly bcs of Gainward/Palit's cstm cooler design, my MSI N460GTX HAWK gets max to 50c when i game at 900mhz core but still it's better cooler, but i think u need to check for dust or thermal paste bcs 84c is a put too much i think 0.0


----------



## Calle2003 (Dec 5, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> why goes ur card they that hot? my Gainward 460GTX 1GB for around 60~70c under load with 800/2000/1600mhz it's it can't get the heat out properly bcs of Gainward/Palit's cstm cooler design, my MSI N460GTX HAWK gets max to 50c when i game at 900mhz core but still it's better cooler, but i think u need to check for dust or thermal paste bcs 84c is a put too much i think 0.0



It gets up to 78 C @1,037 Volt @52% fan speed.
I have a PhysX card and only one 120 mm fan intake and one 120 mm fan outtake, that's why slightly higher temps. But it's still OK temps compared to for example a GTX 480.


----------



## heky (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a problem with my Gigabyte gtx460oc. If i set a voltage higher than 1.037, when the temp gets to 80°C, the monitor just turns off and i have to reset the computer. WTF? Does anyone have i clue why? 
Oh, and i dont get any artifacts, i tried scaning with GPUtool, ands it is all normal until the temp reaches 80°C and the monitor turns off.


----------



## Calle2003 (Dec 7, 2010)

heky said:


> I have a problem with my Gigabyte gtx460oc. If i set a voltage higher than 1.037, when the temp gets to 80°C, the monitor just turns off and i have to reset the computer. WTF? Does anyone have i clue why?
> Oh, and i dont get any artifacts, i tried scaning with GPUtool, ands it is all normal until the temp reaches 80°C and the monitor turns off.



It's not normal that the monitor turns off. When did you buy your card? The first Gigabyte GTX 460 cards were faulty and you could RMA it to Gigabyte.


----------



## Inioch (Dec 7, 2010)

Calle2003 said:


> It's not normal that the monitor turns off. When did you buy your card? The first Gigabyte GTX 460 cards were faulty and you could RMA it to Gigabyte.



How were they faulty? I'm interested since I own one.


----------



## Calle2003 (Dec 7, 2010)

Inioch said:


> How were they faulty? I'm interested since I own one.



Only the ones from release date, not the later ones. Here's an article from SweClockers.com translated from Swedish to English: http://translate.google.com/transla...het/12364-gigabyte-stoppar-geforce-gtx-460-oc


----------



## heky (Dec 7, 2010)

hm... so what do you guys think i should do? I bought it from an e-tailer, so sending it back will take forerver. Or should i rma it directly to gigabyte? Anyone done that in Europe?


----------



## heky (Dec 7, 2010)

So you think that there is nothing wrong with a card that just turns off the monitor when it reaches 80°C?


----------



## Calle2003 (Dec 7, 2010)

heky said:


> hm... so what do you guys think i should do? I bought it from an e-tailer, so sending it back will take forerver. Or should i rma it directly to gigabyte? Anyone done that in Europe?



Usually you RMA to the e-tailer but you could try Gigabyte first and they'll tell you what to do.



heky said:


> So you think that there is nothing wrong with a card that just turns off the monitor when it reaches 80°C?



Yours seems faulty but not Inioch's.


----------



## heky (Dec 7, 2010)

This really makes me f...ing angry. I bought this card becouse it had a really good cooler, at least by the looks of it, so i wouldnt have these issues. I guess i got f...ed again.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 7, 2010)

heky said:


> This really makes me f...ing angry. I bought this card becouse it had a really good cooler, at least by the looks of it, so i wouldnt have these issues. I guess i got f...ed again.



there are some cards that fails out there, it's not like they test every each one of them they ship out, bcs that would be like over one billion or trillion cards they have to test, i just hope u have a decent or good airflow in your case so it's not that holding u back, before u ship it to RMA.


----------



## heky (Dec 8, 2010)

I tried searching a bit more about my issue and learned it is not the GPU that cant handle the heat, but the vrms. The problem now is, since it is not a reference design, i cant find a better cooler for the vrms. Any suggestions?


----------



## Calle2003 (Dec 8, 2010)

heky said:


> I tried searching a bit more about my issue and learned it is not the GPU that cant handle the heat, but the vrms. The problem now is, since it is not a reference design, i cant find a better cooler for the vrms. Any suggestions?


Actually Gigabyte is among the few with some cooling on the VRM: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2010/07/12/nvidia-geforce-gtx-460-graphics-card-review/4
But I still think it's something wrong with your card since monitor going blank at 80°C is not normal.

But if you can't get an RMA you can buy this: http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?mID=628&cPath=72_75
You should fit these after you have applied for a RMA because usually the warranty isn't valid for a modded graphic card.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2010)

Got my GTX 460 SE! Add me to the list! will post OCs soon as i get time


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 you are the first with a GTX460 SE to be listed.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2010)

EVGA GTX 460 Superclocked EE 1GB


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> brandonwh64 you are the first with a GTX460 SE to be listed.



Even tho its got less cuda cores that doesn't make it a chump! with it OCed i was hitting 23K on 3dmark06 and i haven't finished OCing yet.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 21, 2010)

CrackerJack said:


> EVGA GTX 460 Superclocked EE 1GB
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101221/GeForce GTX 460 Superclocked EE 1GB.jpg



u know EVGA has made a bios update for all their cards that runs under 800mhz on the core u can update it with to get a free boost? almost every GTX460 1GB card can do 800mhz core 1000mhz memory and 1600mhz shaders at stock voltage 
and u are added CrackerJack



brandonwh64 said:


> Even tho its got less cuda cores that doesn't make it a chump! with it OCed i was hitting 23K on 3dmark06 and i haven't finished OCing yet.



try 3DMark11 it's takes more and it's awesome to look at and sounds good ^^


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> u know EVGA has made a bios update for all their cards that runs under 800mhz on the core u can update it with to get a free boost? almost every GTX460 1GB card can do 800mhz core 1000mhz memory and 1600mhz shaders at stock voltage
> and u are added CrackerJack



o cool, i just this card a few weeks ago... haven't had a chance to look around

where can i find that bios?

edit: found it, it's play time


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 22, 2010)

CrackerJack said:


> o cool, i just this card a few weeks ago... haven't had a chance to look around
> 
> where can i find that bios?
> 
> edit: found it, it's play time



hopefully u took it off EVGA's forum ^^


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2010)

@CrackerJack

Want me to cook up a bios for ya?! xD


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @CrackerJack
> 
> Want me to cook up a bios for ya?! xD



hehe, every bios i try that's unwrapped still only goes to +100 in MSI Afterburner


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> hehe, every bios i try that's unwrapped still only goes to +100 in MSI Afterburner



You serious?!  I remember trying my means with a Galaxy/KFA2 card and it didn't work so there has to be something else there I am missing.

EDIT

I am positive though it would work on his EVGA.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 22, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> hopefully u took it off EVGA's forum ^^


yep


JrRacinFan said:


> @CrackerJack
> 
> Want me to cook up a bios for ya?! xD


right now i'm at 800/1000/1600 at stock volts. I'm using EVGA Precision atm to playing around, but yea if you want to tweak it... go for it 

It's been awhile since i've had a nvidia card, NiBiTor has change quite a bit since too.. so been taking it slow lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2010)

If you don't mind, that bios you uploaded came back with bad integrity. Please use nvflash for windows and run the "--save" command.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you don't mind, that bios you uploaded came back with bad integrity. Please use nvflash for windows and run the "--save" command.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101222/Capture054.jpg



yeah i had the same problem
here's another one


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

Or you can use GPUz and get a bios from there.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Or you can use GPUz and get a bios from there.



I did


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok yea thats were i got mine to tweak and flash


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 22, 2010)

i was only get bad integrity from gpu-z


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2010)

CrackerJack said:


> i was only get bad integrity from gpu-z



Want a custom fan speed? Want it to default to 800 core?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Want a custom fan speed? Want it to default to 800 core?



yeah 800 is fine, on fan speed... like to keep kinda quite


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2010)

CrackerJack said:


> yeah 800 is fine, on fan speed... like to keep kinda quite



Ok gave it a touch extra voltage on the core. Same clocks as your pointed out, 800/1Ghz(4 effective)/1600 shaders, 1.1v default w/ 1.17v max and lowered your minimum fan speed from 30% to 15%. You may notice a slightly higher idle temp but thats due to lowered fan speed and higher default volts. I am certain bios dump from GPUz would have been "ok" but i'd rather get the green light out of nibitor from the get-go.

EDIT:

Oh and I only altered your 3d clocks, didn't touch your power saving clocks.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 22, 2010)

how did you altar settings in nibitor? i loaded bios, but can't change shit for some reason... kinda reason why i had you do it lol Playing with fan settings now and 60% is about the max i would like it to get.. so min of 50% would be fine. at 60% temps are ~30c vs ~40c. But i'm gonna play around with precision and fine my sweet spot


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 22, 2010)

what max temps on gtx 460s?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mine gets about 52 full load at 1.13V, clocks are 905/1810/2000


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2010)

45-48C in-game/58-62C furmark here @ 855 core 1.087v. Fan is defaulted and never goes above 40%.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2010)

*NEW GeForce 263.14 WHQL Support 400series and more*

There is a new Driver out for ur GTX460 cards no mods or anything needed just unpack run the setup.exe and it's not even non Nvidia's site yet it got spotted at Gainward/Palit's side yesterday.

DL Mirrors:

WinXP x86 (Gainward.com /  WinXP x86 (Palit.biz)
WinXP x64 (Gainward.com) / WinXP x64 (Palit.biz)
Vista/Win7 x86 (Gainward.com) / Vista/Win7 x86 (Palit.biz)
Vista/Win7 x64 (Gainward.com) / Vista/Win7 x64 (Palit.biz)

If u does can't give u a good speed u can always try TechConnect Magazine's mirrors they can be find here: GeForce 263.14 WHQL (TCMagazine.com)


and last not least This Driver works with Beta 4 and Beta 5 of MSI Afterburner:


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 30, 2010)

You guys think a GTX 460 1GB will run on a 550w psu? It currently runs a GTS 250, which uses more power. Here's the proof. So it should work fine right?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> You guys think a GTX 460 1GB will run on a 550w psu? It currently runs a GTS 250, which uses more power. Here's the proof. So it should work fine right?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101230/Untitled.jpg



it should, my MSI N460GTX HAWK need's minimum a 450watt psu, but what psu does u have? (name and model)

and what is ur system atm?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 30, 2010)

System:
E7400 @ Stock=70w
4GB DDR2 800MHZ
4x120mm non L.E.D fans+1x140mm non L.E.D fan=30w total
500GB WD Caviar Black=15w
1GB GTX 460=160W 
Around 300w Total, I think it will run fine, hbu puma?

PSU: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2794#sp


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> System:
> E7400 @ Stock=70w
> 4GB DDR2 800MHZ
> 4x120mm non L.E.D fans+1x140mm non L.E.D fan=30w total
> ...



u should be fine, ino Gigabyte's GFX and Motherboard Quality they are good i dunno about their PSU quality never had one but if it can make aleast 450~500watt with good AMP on the 12volt rails  u should be good ^^


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2010)

You are totally overestimating the power consumption of those components. Your rig would run fine even on a decent 400w with the 460.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well i can tell you the 768mb version runs perfectly fine on my corsair 400w


----------



## wolf (Jan 3, 2011)

just nabbed up a Gigabyte GTX460 OC, currently testing 800/1600/4000 on stock vcore of 975mv

Interested in a new bios to remove the voltage cap too, but I havent even touched it yet.

my ultimate goal i think will be 900 core 1800 shader


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2011)

See if you can run 900 core without a voltage uncap first. If not hit me up via pm with a bios. Also is that an SOC?


----------



## wolf (Jan 3, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> See if you can run 900 core without a voltage uncap first. If not hit me up via pm with a bios. Also is that an SOC?



will try for 900mhz @ 1087mv now. has been running 850/1700 on 1050mv just fine.

nah shes a standard OC edition, 715 core 1430 shader stock. absolutely love the cooler tho, quiet and excellent performer!

much shorter and lighter than the 9800GTX I took out thats under half as fast as this card


----------



## wolf (Jan 4, 2011)

well I'm A'ok @ 900/1800/2000  core/shader/mem so far @ 1087mv in every game she's run, I'm about to throw Kombustor at it, and if it survives a few minutes of that I'll start backing the volts down a bit, if possible, should help with the temp and power consumption.

these are epic cards... 675mhz stock to 900... gotta love 25% extra performance for free. love Gigabytes implementation too.

EDIT, 925/1850/2100 @ 1087mv gaming and kombustor stable! I think I lucked out with this card, 950 will lock up the driver after about 4 minutes... need moar volts...


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 8, 2011)

Can I be added, just installed my GTX 460 OC 1Gb, up from a GTX 260 192 core 896mb


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 9, 2011)

Broom2455 said:


> Can I be added, just installed my GTX 460 OC 1Gb, up from a GTX 260 192 core 896mb



added, if u oc, post ur clocks and voltage and they will be added too ^^


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ran Advantage ( Trial Edition) and got this http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2846003

Clocks set on Evga Precision are : Core 900, Shader 1800, Memory 1800

Voltage as standard (unchanged from default)







[/IMG]


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2011)

NEW GeForce 263.14 WHQL Support 400series and more 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is a new Driver out for ur GTX460 cards no mods or anything needed just unpack run the setup.exe and it's not even non Nvidia's site yet it got spotted at Gainward/Palit's side yesterday.

DL Mirrors:

WinXP x86 (Gainward.com / WinXP x86 (Palit.biz)
WinXP x64 (Gainward.com) / WinXP x64 (Palit.biz)
Vista/Win7 x86 (Gainward.com) / Vista/Win7 x86 (Palit.biz)
Vista/Win7 x64 (Gainward.com) / Vista/Win7 x64 (Palit.biz)


I ran this lastnight from above link (this page) for my sli setup and my machine had a stroke.  Hard drive banging away, Folding would not work. On reboot one of the led's that measures voltages was bright red. Folding gave me an error message saying I needed a proper driver.  Went back to 260.99.

Has anyone else had issues?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> NEW GeForce 263.14 WHQL Support 400series and more
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



nope i don't have any issues but i am planing about installing the new Beta driver soon.

i am talking about version 266.35 that was rls about 6days ago.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 10, 2011)

Tried new 266.35 Beta:


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 11, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Tried new 266.35 Beta:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110110/Capture904.jpg



i have read that the new beta driver 266.35 should give a the users a performance boost, have u felt that jsfitz54 or is it the same?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 11, 2011)

The first thing I noticed is that the screen colors were more white, not as rich as before with 260.99.  Maybe brighter is a better description.  I ran EVGA OC Scanner at 810 for about 20 min, no artifacts.  I am Folding on one GPU and you can see from screenshot that temp is up and GPU load is at 99% while in SLI.  Overall I would say it feels about the same.  Occasionaly, I do get some stutter but I feel that is more the Folding process when a WU is complete.


----------



## Chewers (Jan 11, 2011)

OC with EVGA Precision:




Stock:


----------



## vega22 (Jan 11, 2011)

oooooooooooo

i has one of these can i play tooo 

3dm 06 score has current stable clocks but im looking to play with my bios if i can suss it out at some point to try and get me some more voltage


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2011)

marsey99 said:


> oooooooooooo
> 
> i has one of these can i play tooo
> 
> 3dm 06 score has current stable clocks but im looking to play with my bios if i can suss it out at some point to try and get me some more voltage



If you need some help shoot me a pm.


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 12, 2011)

OMG. Just saw this thread. :O 

Post mine too..  

It's the awesome MSI GTX 460 Cyclone Edition (1GB). Here are some pics from the day i bought it. 











The GTS 250 was my old partner. :"(  







And here's the Max Stable OC i reached with it at 1087V (Max voltage). 920/998/1840






PLS! The Cyclone beats every other GTX 460 variant's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## heky (Jan 12, 2011)

Hy guys. Can the OP change my entry. I sold the Gigabyte and got me a Msi Hawk Talon Attack. It is running 900/1800/2000 Occt stable at +60core, +60mem, +10pll.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 12, 2011)

heky said:


> Hy guys. Can the OP change my entry. I sold the Gigabyte and got me a Msi Hawk Talon Attack. It is running 900/1800/2000 Occt stable at +60core, +60mem, +10pll.



sry to tell u but that's not very good for the N460GTX Hawk even if it's Talon Attack or not, mine goes 900/1800/2000 totally stabile at only +50core and mem and pll at 0 so i think u may need to go higher clocks bcs the Talon Attack should be able to do 1ghz on the core, i can't get mine stabile but i haven't uncapped my bios bcs every single time i try Afterburner can still only go to stock voltage.

i have added u heky, and yes ino that every sample of a gfx ain't the same, but even mine is a Sample Card i won here on TPU i am still amazed that it runs as wonderful as it does, i am sure if i had more time to play with the oc i can get higher than what i do now.


----------



## heky (Jan 12, 2011)

I know what you mean, but i found out something strange. For example i can pass furmark or kombustor at 925 with my settings, but occt gpu test gives very small errors(only one dot at a time). I think furmark and other software cant really detect these little artifacts. So at least i am 100% sure it is stable, for you i wouldnt be so sure.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 12, 2011)

heky said:


> I know what you mean, but i found out something strange. For example i can pass furmark or kombustor at 925 with my settings, but occt gpu test gives very small errors(only one dot at a time). I think furmark and other software cant really detect these little artifacts. So at least i am 100% sure it is stable, for you i wouldnt be so sure.



i have had several issues with my card, if i turn it down to +40 and add some Aux it fails everything even the most simple tasks but at +50 on the core i can do anything from hours of gaming to benchmark or stress test with msi kombuster and no issues at all ^^;

no that if my card wasn't stable i would have game and application crashes everytime it gets stressed and it don't so it most be stable or it can just handle presure ^^;


----------



## heky (Jan 12, 2011)

I told you, i can play games and even pass furmark at 925, but i couldnt pass occt for 20min. Try it out, and report back.


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

can I be added too?

Gigabyte N460OC-1GI

915/1830/2200 @ 1087mv stock cooler (revision 1) - I didnt even realise but they just made a second revision, looks like it borrows the cooler from the SOC model.

rev 1.0






rev 2.0






SOC model






just getting ready for a vantage run.


----------



## heky (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope it works out nice for you wolf. I had the exact same model, and i had problems with it. It turned the screen of when it got to 80°C. Thats why i bought me a Msi Hawk Talon Attack now. Been using the Gigabyte for physx now.


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

heky said:


> Hope it works out nice for you wolf. I had the exact same model, and i had problems with it. It turned the screen of when it got to 80°C. Thats why i bought me a Msi Hawk Talon Attack now. Been using the Gigabyte for physx now.



mine has'nt ever hit 80°C even with the stock fan profile she maxxed at 72°C in MSI Kombustor. now I've boosted the fan curve slightly and overclocked/overvolted it's around 58-62°C in intense gaming.


----------



## Chewers (Jan 14, 2011)

So far best stable i can get out of Palit GTX460SE (Bios from Palit GTX460 Sonic Platinum) with stock Voltage table and cooling.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice! 

Did some more modding of my bios.


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

hey Jr, reckon you can mod my bios for me and unlock teh voltage?

I'm also certian you can make stock clocks 800/1600/2000 (stock vcore of 975mv I think) too if you feel like it 

my bios is the exact same as this - http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/83613/Gigabyte.GTX460.1024.100826.html


----------



## lyno (Jan 18, 2011)

*Add me! ^_^*

Can I be added too please?


EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB

900/1800/2100 @ 1075mv


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2011)

I sold my GTX 460SE


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 19, 2011)

lyno said:


> Can I be added too please?
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB
> ...



added lyno ^^




brandonwh64 said:


> I sold my GTX 460SE



so planing on upgrading brandon?


----------



## Bloo (Jan 19, 2011)

Can I be added? 

after some modding of my mcw80 and bios

Gigabyte GTX460 1GB N460OC-1GI
WC Swiftech MCW80

1005/2010/1800 @ 1212mv

Screenshot
http://img.techpowerup.org/110119/last1.jpg

GPU-z Validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/64m27/


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 19, 2011)

added Bloo


----------



## Patches O'Houlihan (Jan 19, 2011)

Can I be added too? Awesome.

PNY XLR8 GTX 460 OC
Gelid Icy Vision Rev. 2
Stock Voltages


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 19, 2011)

u are added Patches O'Houlihan have u seen my first post?

almost every GTX460 1GB card out there can do 800/2000/1600mhz on stock volt.


----------



## Calle2003 (Jan 19, 2011)

wolf said:


> hey Jr, reckon you can mod my bios for me and unlock teh voltage?
> 
> I'm also certian you can make stock clocks 800/1600/2000 (stock vcore of 975mv I think) too if you feel like it
> 
> my bios is the exact same as this - http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/83613/Gigabyte.GTX460.1024.100826.html



It's better to do it yourself because all cards perform differently at different Voltage.
It's very easy to do it yourself, download NiBiTor 5.9 and follow my guide, if you want to unlock voltage change the Limit: 1,0875 and Setting 3. *Test with MSI Afterburner first!*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2011)

Calle






Don't forget to change that also, if wishing to use the card for benchmarking purposes. I will add though, and will say it again *no more than 1.14v* unless you are on watercooling and have a full cover block.

@wolf

Post your bios obtained through nvflash 5.95 here in zip format.


----------



## lyno (Jan 20, 2011)

*memory overclock*

Just been looking over these forums and I found something a little odd.

The memory chips on these things are the same ones used in the 470 or 480, can't remember which, and run at 2200 stock on that card. So the memory on the 460 is basically down-clocked.

Despite this, it seems that a lot of the GTX 460 club leave their memory clocks at 1800 and just overclock the Core/Shader.

Is there a reason for this?

At the moment I have mine clocked at 900/1800/2200.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> so planing on upgrading brandon?



Nope, im having to sell to pay bills


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nope, im having to sell to pay bills



that suxx brandonwh64, ino the feeling, but i hope u had a nice run with it.


another thing to everyone is that Orbmu2k's Fermi Bios Editor got leaked *shame on the guy that did it*, bcs it wasn't for public only the member that he allowed to have it, but it's a nice tool *and no it doesn't support GTX560 Ti* so don't ask if i can unlock it 

it's much easier than NiBiTor see here:






that's my unmodded MSI N460GTX Hawk Bios, but my card is flashed with a uncapped version from BetA13 from Guru3D's forum but MSI has blocked/removed the uncapped function for the HAWK card bcs +200mv can damaged it.



			
				msi-afterburner said:
			
		

> we dropped the maximum adjustable voltage range due to the voltage of GTX 460 is dynamic, not static. so +200mv will cause some problems if your card is with high leakage GPU.



so if anyone wanna try Orbmu2k's Fermi Bios Editor u can find the last version here, and if Orbmu2k want the link remove from this thread he can p.m. me and i will do that ^^

Fermi BIOS Editor (Russian Site)


----------



## heky (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice find, thanks.

So do you know how it would be possible to get Afterburner to let me choose more than +100. I would not be setting it to +200, but i think +150 would still be safe?
Also is there a way for Afterburner to show the actual voltage, not the +something. Would really like to know. Becouse not even GPU-Z shows the right voltage for the HAWK, becouse it has 2 voltage regulation chips.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2011)

heky said:


> Nice find, thanks.
> 
> So do you know how it would be possible to get Afterburner to let me choose more than +100. I would not be setting it to +200, but i think +150 would still be safe?
> Also is there a way for Afterburner to show the actual voltage, not the +something. Would really like to know. Becouse not even GPU-Z shows the right voltage for the HAWK, becouse it has 2 voltage regulation chips.



only way ino is using Orbmu2k's Nvidia Insector but it don't allow u to change memory or aux only core.






i don't think u can bypass MSI' setting for their N460GTX HAWK card in Afterburner if they removed the option directly in the program.


----------



## Calle2003 (Jan 27, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> that suxx brandonwh64, ino the feeling, but i hope u had a nice run with it.
> 
> 
> another thing to everyone is that Orbmu2k's Fermi Bios Editor got leaked *shame on the guy that did it*, bcs it wasn't for public only the member that he allowed to have it, but it's a nice tool *and no it doesn't support GTX560 Ti* so don't ask if i can unlock it
> ...



Thank you, been looking for this! Downloaded it before/if it will be removed! 
Hmm that being said I must admit we all got owned by the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti SOC with 1GHz core "out of the box"! 
I've done a lot of flashing in my life but I figured I couldn't flash my GTX 460 1GB to a GTX 560 Ti but I still had some small hope. 

I PM'd a Master Guru just in case:


> Posted by Calle2003
> Hello Boss.
> I emailed Guru3D News but not sure it will answer.
> My very important question:
> ...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2011)

hehe Calle2003 u can always get another GTX460 for SLi, i am thinking about that myself but first i need a quad-core maybe a i7-875K if i can find it or i will upgrade to a Sandy Bridge system instead bcs the i7-875K atm is that expensive i will only have to give about 55USD more for i5-2500K and a mobo like P67A-UD4 or Sabertooth P67 so i dunno if it's worth to buy a new cpu if i can't find a used one.

but back to the question u can try to hack the bios so it says GTX560 Ti but u won't get any performance out of that


----------



## Calle2003 (Jan 27, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Calle
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110119/Capture016.jpg
> 
> ...



I have updated my guide a bit...



puma99dk| said:


> hehe Calle2003 u can always get another GTX460 for SLi, i am thinking about that myself but first i need a quad-core maybe a i7-875K if i can find it or i will upgrade to a Sandy Bridge system instead bcs the i7-875K atm is that expensive i will only have to give about 55USD more for i5-2500K and a mobo like P67A-UD4 or Sabertooth P67 so i dunno if it's worth to buy a new cpu if i can't find a used one.
> 
> but back to the question u can try to hack the bios so it says GTX560 Ti but u won't get any performance out of that


If you care about IT-security and do visualization of other operating systems I wouldn't recommend the K-models since they lack Intel TXT and Intel VT-d.

No point for me running SLI since I only have one PCI-E x16 2.0 and one PCI-E x4 1.0 slot on my motherboard. 
But that's what I wanted. One powerful card on a full-speed PCI-E x16 2.0 and a less powerful card (my GT430) on a x4 1.0 for PhysX. 
Even less point flashing it to show a false GTX560 Ti.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 28, 2011)

i don't run visualization of OS, i am into oc and gaming 

that's why i want a K processor ^^


----------



## Calle2003 (Jan 28, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i don't run visualization of OS, i am into oc and gaming
> 
> that's why i want a K processor ^^



That's because you are still young, I am 10 years older than you!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 28, 2011)

old guy Calle2003 

but still yeah i am into overclocking and gaming and it's the cheapest way when i don't have much money, and used don't help much they are still expensive ^^;


----------



## Calle2003 (Jan 28, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> old guy Calle2003
> 
> but still yeah i am into overclocking and gaming and it's the cheapest way when i don't have much money, and used don't help much they are still expensive ^^;



I hardly game anymore since IMO there are no good new games out there.
Still I keep on upgrading my computer for future gaming, a few days ago I bought 4 more GB of RAM! 

Games I am looking forward to:
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Max Payne 3
Crysis 2
Dawn of War II: Retribution
Diablo III
DUKE NUKEM FOREVER!


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Feb 1, 2011)

Add me in. Palit Sonic Platinum GTX460 1GB. Testing for highest clock/memory on limited volts. 850/1700/2000.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 2, 2011)

GENTLEMEN said:


> Add me in. Palit Sonic Platinum GTX460 1GB. Testing for highest clock/memory on limited volts.



added with stock clocks atm Gentlemen so post when u have found clocks u wanted to be listed with


----------



## Dave63 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all, Just found this thread I replaced my GT-240 amp with a N460GTX Twin Frozr II SOC about 6 weeks ago and this is a very nice card and stays nice and cool sitting stable at 925 on the core.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't believe its been nearlly a year since the GTX460 came out,and it still runs strong. Still plays today games close to max settings.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 25, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Can't believe its been nearlly a year since the GTX460 came out,and it still runs strong. Still plays today games close to max settings.



indeed, but ino if i am going to replace my N460GTX HAWK it would be for the N560GTX-Ti HAWK but i am still happy with my card ^^


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol i won't be changing cards anytime soon i need upgrade my PSU first haha.


----------



## Calle2003 (Apr 25, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> indeed, but ino if i am going to replace my N460GTX HAWK it would be for the N560GTX-Ti HAWK but i am still happy with my card ^^



Seems you have even more bad luck than me. 
Also been forced to run my GTX 460 at only 800 core@1.012 Volt since games crashes otherwise (no crash in the new drivers but my display goes blank a few seconds).
Going to use my GTX 460 as an PhysX card in my future system overkill, I know, but I like to overkill.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 25, 2011)

Calle2003 said:


> Seems you have even more bad luck than me.
> Also been forced to run my GTX 460 at only 800 core@1.012 Volt since games crashes otherwise (no crash in the new drivers but my display goes blank a few seconds).
> Going to use my GTX 460 as an PhysX card in my future system overkill, I know, but I like to overkill.



I wish I could get 800.

At stock (763/950, they are Superclocked cards), heavy loads get the top card to 99°, the bottom to mid-90°s at stock voltages (.950 for top card, 1.01875 for bottom card) and fans at 100%.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 25, 2011)

All this talk of overclocked 460's.... 

Here's mine after a 3D Mark Vantage run, 940/1880/2060 @1.087v ... no kind of volt mod needed 







Pretty nice temps too


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 26, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I wish I could get 800.
> 
> At stock (763/950, they are Superclocked cards), heavy loads get the top card to 99°, the bottom to mid-90°s at stock voltages (.950 for top card, 1.01875 for bottom card) and fans at 100%.



stock EVGA cooling and not enough room for proper air, if u can mount a fan in the side of ur case right at the side of ur gfx they should be happy for that ^^

want that noticed Techtu? ^^;


but again there ain't much upgrade in going from GTX460 to GTX560Ti ino that and with the GTX560 on the way if it could be unlocked to GTX560Ti for all the shader it would be nice but still than it may get more expensive than a GTX560Ti bcs it's a new product, but i think a GTX570 would be nice for myself but no money for that and my N460GTX HAWK still eats everything i though at it, without lag ^_^


----------



## Techtu (Apr 26, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> want that noticed Techtu? ^^;



I was bored of waiting for the 3D Mark Vantage thread to be updated so I had to share somewhere else in the mean time


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 26, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> stock EVGA cooling and not enough room for proper air, if u can mount a fan in the side of ur case right at the side of ur gfx they should be happy for that <SNIP>



I have tried removing the side panel and directing a box fan into the case,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the top card reached ~98° in less than 90 seconds running OCScanner.

Regarding the card spacing, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does that look really bad?

I do agree that the problem is the eVGA stock cooler, and from reading other users experiences, it appears the SC EE cards are most prone to this problem.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2011)

are u sure that it's not the paste between the cooler and gpu that's busted? ^^;


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 30, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> are u sure that it's not the paste between the cooler and gpu that's busted? ^^;



I have tried Shin-Etsu X-23 7783D, MX-3, TIM Consultants TC Grease 0098 and Quantum, IC Diamond... all with the same results.

You tell me, what do you think?


----------



## wolf (Apr 30, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I have tried Shin-Etsu X-23 7783D, MX-3, TIM Consultants TC Grease 0098 and Quantum, IC Diamond... all with the same results.
> 
> You tell me, what do you think?



take them back as defective or at least email EVGA about it, those temps are nowhere near normal for a GTX460, something is very very wrong.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 30, 2011)

wolf said:


> take them back as defective or at least email EVGA about it, those temps are nowhere near normal for a GTX460, something is very very wrong.



Yes, well, one of the cards is a RMA replacement for one that I sent in because of the overheating.

I am not one to throw good money after bad, and I believe that I should not have to pay shipping costs, although eVGA will not agree.

Also, a certain eVGA Tech has told me twice 'there are no known problems' with the GTX460 SC EE cards. And there is no guarantee any replacement cards will not be the same or worse.

Therefore, I honestly do not feel like participating in the eVGA Lifetime RMA program, 
err... WARRANTY program, yes, that is what I meant...

Although I built this rig for gaming, no current games interest me, and I only use it for surfing and email and the like, so there is really no load ever on the cards.

I will keep them until I can afford new cards, and then throw them in a box and forget about them.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2011)

As some may have noticed or will notice is that i sold my MSI N460GTX HAWK and bought a used EVGA GeForce GTX 570 so i will be leaving this club, it has been a nice run and if anyone wants the start and coding posted in the first thread p.m. me and i will i will sent u it.

If anyone wanna take over this club u can say so, bcs i will close this thread ^^

it has been nice noticing all down, that had a Nvidia GeForce GTX 460/SE 768/1024/2048mb card and see how ppl was like to get the GTX 460 serie but i noticed for myself that my MSI N460GTX HAWK wasn't strong enough anymore so i upgraded to have a card i can use for long time now and since the programs i use that support Cuda don't support SLi with the Cuda Cores than i wanted some more power and the GTX 570 was in range with 480 Cuda Cores i should survive my application and gaming uses.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 18, 2011)

I'm getting rid of my card also


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 18, 2011)

Well i will be keeping my GTX460 for long time as it hasn't let me down yet surprisingly lol.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 20, 2011)

I'm on my 4th card... I'm sick of all the hassle, Not to fanboi but I'm going back to ATi when I get a chance. But I did enjoy Nvidia tho 


@Arctucas, Those cards are horrible with heat issues... Like I said before, 4th card since Dec 2010. Changing paste, cleaning dust or adding a box fan will only temporary fix it for a few hours if you lucky.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 20, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> I'm on my 4th card... I'm sick of all the hassle, Not to fanboi but I'm going back to ATi when I get a chance. But I did enjoy Nvidia tho
> 
> 
> @Arctucas, Those cards are horrible with heat issues... Like I said before, 4th card since Dec 2010. Changing paste, cleaning dust or adding a box fan will only temporary fix it for a few hours if you lucky.



It must be an EVGA thing Arc because it seems others with MSI and other branded are having no problems,i am getting 30-35C on just web browsing and then shoots up to 55C on 30% fan speed on my KFA2/Galaxy EX OC edition.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 20, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> It must be an EVGA thing Arc because it seems others with MSI and other branded are having no problems,i am getting 30-35C on just web browsing and then shoots up to 55C on 30% fan speed on my KFA2/Galaxy EX OC edition.



O yea it is, All the problems are that I've seen or heard all come from EVGA cards. ATM I'm getting 40-50 web browsing. Few min in Rift fan speeds jump to around 60% and temps are 90+ and climbing till it crashes my system. I'm waiting on the replace card to come in, so I'm stuck with this card till it shows up. Look at selling it, I'm annoyed with this already


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 20, 2011)

Well lesson to be learnt from one of Nvidia major dealer is that some of their coolers are a poor.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Yes, well, one of the cards is a RMA replacement for one that I sent in because of the overheating.
> 
> I am not one to throw good money after bad, and I believe that I should not have to pay shipping costs, although eVGA will not agree.
> 
> ...



You have to manually adjust the fan speed, or use a better fan profile with MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precision or they will get hot.  My GTX460 EEs never see over 75°C under load.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 9, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You have to manually adjust the fan speed, or use a better fan profile with MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precision or they will get hot.  My GTX460 EEs never see over 75°C under load.



I had the same issues, with factory bios. I had 3 cards reaching at 90c under load... o well went back to AMD



newtekie1 said:


> I haven't seen any heat issues with my GTX460 EEs when I set a better fan profile.  The stock fan profile sucks.



Felt like we should talk about this here, 90% of the EVGA GTX 460 cards i've seen that had issues were the EE's. Stock fan profile may suck, but that's there issue not mine.. I just wanted a card to run, and not have to change fan settings.. I've never had a card that I had to do this too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 9, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Felt like we should talk about this here, 90% of the EVGA GTX 460 cards i've seen that had issues were the EE's. Stock fan profile may suck, but that's there issue not mine.. I just wanted a card to run, and not have to change fan settings.. I've never had a card that I had to do this too.



I have to change the fan profile on pretty much every card I own because most of the fan profiles suck on stock coolers, they tailor them for noise most of the time and not temperature.  They do just enough to keep the card safe, and that is it(and 90°C is considered safe with Fermi).

I mean, you look at some of the stock AMD cards and you see the same thing, they have horrible fan profiles as well.  Look at the last stock AMD card W1z reviewed, the HD6950 1GB, and the stock cooler hit temps of 90°C under load.  The reference HD6990, same story, reference HD6870, HD6970 2GB, and HD6950 2GB were the same as well.  I'm not saying AMD is bad, I'm just pointing out that they are the same as the nVidia cards, so your move back to them because you didn't like the high temps of the nVidia cards with stock fan profiles is misguided.

90°C+ temps are standard on a reference cooler with reference fan profiles.

Now, the EEs aren't a reference cooler, granted.  However, they are annoying loud at higher fan speeds, which means they were also tailored for noise not cooling performance.  You will find some cards are tailored for noise, some for cooling performance, and some afternarket coolers are great at both.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 9, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I have to change the fan profile on pretty much every card I own because most of the fan profiles suck on stock coolers, they tailor them for noise most of the time and not temperature.  They do just enough to keep the card safe, and that is it(and 90°C is considered safe with Fermi).
> 
> I mean, you look at some of the stock AMD cards and you see the same thing, they have horrible fan profiles as well.  Look at the last stock AMD card W1z reviewed, the HD6950 1GB, and the stock cooler hit temps of 90°C under load.  The reference HD6990, same story, reference HD6870, HD6970 2GB, and HD6950 2GB were the same as well.  I'm not saying AMD is bad, I'm just pointing out that they are the same as the nVidia cards, so your move back to them because you didn't like the high temps of the nVidia cards with stock fan profiles is misguided.
> 
> ...



Oh yea i know brand/company has it's flaws, but i just want one that works lol I don't OC much anymore, so if I have to change settings from a stock set point.. I'll swap it out for something different or won't buy it.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 9, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You have to manually adjust the fan speed, or use a better fan profile with MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precision or they will get hot.  My GTX460 EEs never see over 75°C under load.



Here is my fan profile:






What adjustments would you recommend I make to keep the cards cooler?


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 9, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> O yea it is, All the problems are that I've seen or heard all come from EVGA cards.
> <SNIP>



I posted on eVGA forums about the issue, but eVGA representatives have denied any problems, and insist there is nothing wrong with the EE cards.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 9, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I posted on eVGA forums about the issue, but eVGA representatives have denied any problems, and insist there is nothing wrong with the EE cards.



yea same here, they said 2 out of the 3 cards were bad that i sent... not sure about that one. but they all were hitting 90 fast. i have one here i'm selling to a friend which i'm hoping it will be better.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 9, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Oh yea i know brand/company has it's flaws, but i just want one that works lol I don't OC much anymore, so if I have to change settings from a stock set point.. I'll swap it out for something different or won't buy it.



You don't really _have_ to change settings from the stock, as I already explained.



Arctucas said:


> Here is my fan profile:
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/ABfanprofile-1.jpg
> 
> What adjustments would you recommend I make to keep the cards cooler?



You are running a more aggressive fan profile than I am, so I don't know what the problem is.  What are your ambient temps?  And what are you using the load the cards?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 9, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You don't really _have_ to change settings from the stock, as I already explained.



o well i ran stock the whole time, i believe he has similar results as mine. idle 35-40 80%+ load 85+


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 9, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You don't really _have_ to change settings from the stock, as I already explained.
> 
> 
> 
> You are running a more aggressive fan profile than I am, so I don't know what the problem is.  What are your ambient temps?  And what are you using the load the cards?



Typically, ambient is ~21°-24°.

eVGA OCScanner to load the cards.

My personal opinion; the eVGA coolers are defective.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2011)

Im going to test my 460EE out later on tonight, Ill put it through some Heaven and 3DMark11 runs and see what the temps look like (with a stock fan profile )


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Typically, ambient is ~21°-24°.
> 
> eVGA OCScanner to load the cards.
> 
> My personal opinion; the eVGA coolers are defective.



IDK

My ambient is 20°C and OCScanner, which I believe is a version of furmark, loads the cards up to the 65°C range.

And that is in a generic case with less than ideal airflow.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2011)

I didnt try any OCCT or Furmark, but at stock clocks and fan profile my card hit a max temp of 69C while running 3Dmark11 and Heaven. With 55% constant speed temps were in the low 60s.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 10, 2011)

How do I join?  I have six GTX 460 768mb cards.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> How do I join?  I have six GTX 460 768mb cards.



post info like the others did and i will fill u in ^^;


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 10, 2011)

Sign me up brooo!!  STOCK COOLER 
voltage = 1.1v
min temps= 30-40'c (idle) max= 60-80'c (load)


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 10, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> IDK
> 
> My ambient is 20°C and OCScanner, which I believe is a version of furmark, loads the cards up to the 65°C range.
> 
> And that is in a generic case with less than ideal airflow.



I am certain the coolers are defective.

When I first purchased two of these last August, I could run anything and they never exceeded 70°, even under the heaviest load.

Maybe two-and-a-half months later, in November, one of the cards began to get hot.

I RMA'ed that card, and the replacement seemed alright, although it would not overclock at all.

Within a couple weeks the other original card began to overheat, and after a month or so, the RMA card did the same.

Now, I cannot overclock the cards more than 20MHz without failure, therefore I run them at stock speeds.

As I said, I have mentioned this on the eVGA forums, and initially got a response saying, more or less, there is nothing wrong with the EE cards.

I persisted, but my comments appear to have been simply ignored by eVGA.

At this point, all I want is an admission (publicly) from eVGA that the cards have cooling problems, although I realize that is never, ever going to happen.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Sign me up brooo!!  STOCK COOLER
> voltage = 1.1v
> min temps= 30-40'c (idle) max= 60-80'c (load)
> 
> http://i54.tinypic.com/i35cfb.gif



added, but is it normal Vanilla version or the EE version? ^^;


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I persisted, but my comments appear to have been simply ignored by eVGA.



Yeah, that sounds like eVGA.  I'm surprised they didn't ban your forum user account when you brought up the issue.

When I complained about their USB issues on the P55 boards, and how their BIOS caused the problem(USB worked perfectly with an earlier BIOS and didn't with a later BIOS), there were several people in the thread that agreed with me and had the same issues.  I was PM'd by a mod and told to never post in the thread again and never talk about the USB issues anywhere on the forums again, or I would be banned...



Arctucas said:


> At this point, all I want is an admission (publicly) from eVGA that the cards have cooling problems, although I realize that is never, ever going to happen.



I don't think a few isolated issues is enough to warrant them admitting there is a problem, obviously my cards work just fine and have since I bought them last September, and there are probably way more cards that function fine than one like yours that have some kind of issue.  The design of the cooler at least is sound, it is just a scaled down GTX470 cooler, with 3 heatpipes instead of 4, but it is a HDT style cooler.  The biggest issue I have with it is that it doesn't really cool the VRM.  If anything that is the major failure point I see.(So much so that eVGA released a VRM heatsink for the cards.)  However, it is possible that the heatpipes in your cooler failed for some reason and that caused the issue you are having.  The heatpipes did seem a little bit "iffy" on quality when I took the cooler apart, so I can see that happening.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 10, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, that sounds like eVGA.  I'm surprised they didn't ban your forum user account when you brought up the issue.



I was also surprised they did not try to bully me.



newtekie1 said:


> When I complained about their USB issues on the P55 boards, and how their BIOS caused the problem(USB worked perfectly with an earlier BIOS and didn't with a later BIOS), there were several people in the thread that agreed with me and had the same issues.  I was PM'd by a mod and told to never post in the thread again and never talk about the USB issues anywhere on the forums again, or I would be banned...



Yes, that sounds like their moderators. I believe that if you are willing to kiss the moderators behinds, you can do or say pretty much anything, but if you disagree with them, they look for any excuse to reprimand you.



newtekie1 said:


> I don't think a few isolated issues is enough to warrant them admitting there is a problem,



True, I have only seen a dozen or so people posting about the issue.



newtekie1 said:


> obviously my cards work just fine and have since I bought them last September, and there are probably way more cards that function fine than one like yours that have some kind of issue.



Yes, but if there are, as you say, an insignificant number of 'bad' cards, I would believe eVGA would want to make it right (i.e. replace with new, not recertified, cards, or even upgrade to a newer card) for that very small number of customers.



newtekie1 said:


> The design of the cooler at least is sound,



If you say so, I really do not know one way or the other.



newtekie1 said:


> it is just a scaled down GTX470 cooler, with 3 heatpipes instead of 4, but it is a HDT style cooler.  The biggest issue I have with it is that it doesn't really cool the VRM.  If anything that is the major failure point I see.(So much so that eVGA released a VRM heatsink for the cards.)



I read somewhere the VRM heatsinks did little-to-nothing to help the cards. Of course, I would take that with a grain of salt, but, eVGA did stop selling the heatsinks after a short period...




newtekie1 said:


> However, it is possible that the heatpipes in your cooler failed for some reason and that caused the issue you are having.  The heatpipes did seem a little bit "iffy" on quality when I took the cooler apart, so I can see that happening.



How would I determine if the heatpipes have failed? 

I would like to mention that when I was trying whatever people were suggesting, in order to resolve the overheating issue, I took the heatsink off the card and cleaned the fins under running water. I noticed that using hot water to clean the fins did not make the base of the heatsink get hot, but only warm. 

I had previously used the running hot water method before on my TRUE-120, and the heatsink base got very hot, very quickly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Yes, but if there are, as you say, an insignificant number of 'bad' cards, I would believe eVGA would want to make it right (i.e. replace with new, not recertified, cards, or even upgrade to a newer card) for that very small number of customers.



They can't really replace the cards with new cards if they aren't manufacturing them anymore.  In fact, I doubt they are even producing the coolers anymore.  Replacing with recertified parts is making it right, you didn't send in a new card, so why should they send you a new on in its place?





Arctucas said:


> I read somewhere the VRM heatsinks did little-to-nothing to help the cards. Of course, I would take that with a grain of salt, but, eVGA did stop selling the heatsinks after a short period...



The VRM area gets wicket hot on these cards, especially when you overvolt.  The normal GTX460 isn't too bad because the reference cooler blows cool air down over the VRM area.  However, the EE cooler doesn't have nearly the airflow over the VRM area, so they really benefit from a mosfet heatsink.

EVGA does that all the time, they only put things up in the accessories area as long as they have stock, and usually it is a rather limitted stock at that for specific things.  It is kind of annoying if you are looking to buy something that was just there a week ago, and now it is gone.




Arctucas said:


> How would I determine if the heatpipes have failed?
> 
> I would like to mention that when I was trying whatever people were suggesting, in order to resolve the overheating issue, I took the heatsink off the card and cleaned the fins under running water. I noticed that using hot water to clean the fins did not make the base of the heatsink get hot, but only warm.
> 
> I had previously used the running hot water method before on my TRUE-120, and the heatsink base got very hot, very quickly.



Basically, take the shroud off and run the cards.  If the heatpipes are hotter than the fins around them, then they are working, if the fins are hotter than the heatpipes, then the heatpipes have failed.  You should do this with a IR temp reader, not just by touching them.  The reason for this is that our sense of hot and cold by feel can be thrown off by the material we are touching.

Mind you, only one of the three heatpipes needs to fail for cooling performance to hit absolute shit levels, and if it is the center one directly over the core that fails the heatsink will probably loose a good 50% of its cooling capability.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 10, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> They can't really replace the cards with new cards if they aren't manufacturing them anymore.  In fact, I doubt they are even producing the coolers anymore.  Replacing with recertified parts is making it right, you didn't send in a new card, so why should they send you a new on in its place?



As I mentioned, I received a recertified card via RMA that lasted a little more than month before the overheating issue appeared.

As to new cards, they are still selling them. 

True, I did not send in a new card, but rather a card (with a lifetime warranty) that developed a rather serious problem after less than three months. 



newtekie1 said:


> The VRM area gets wicket hot on these cards, especially when you overvolt.  The normal GTX460 isn't too bad because the reference cooler blows cool air down over the VRM area.  However, the EE cooler doesn't have nearly the airflow over the VRM area, so they really benefit from a mosfet heatsink.



That sounds to me as if the card should have been supplied with a VRM heatsink from the start, would you not agree? Poor engineering, in my opinion.



newtekie1 said:


> EVGA does that all the time, they only put things up in the accessories area as long as they have stock, and usually it is a rather limitted stock at that for specific things.  It is kind of annoying if you are looking to buy something that was just there a week ago, and now it is gone.



Again, eVGA is gaining no points with me for that policy, either, especially if there is a known problem with the VRMs not receiving adequate cooling. I believe eVGA should man up and send all registered EE users a free heatsink.



newtekie1 said:


> Basically, take the shroud off and run the cards.  If the heatpipes are hotter than the fins around them, then they are working, if the fins are hotter than the heatpipes, then the heatpipes have failed.  You should do this with a IR temp reader, not just by touching them.  The reason for this is that our sense of hot and cold by feel can be thrown off by the material we are touching.



I may give that a go, although I may not have room without removing the motherboard from the chassis, in which case, I believe I will take a pass, because I am not going to redo my watercooling outside the chassis just for that test.



newtekie1 said:


> Mind you, only one of the three heatpipes needs to fail for cooling performance to hit absolute shit levels, and if it is the center one directly over the core that fails the heatsink will probably loose a good 50% of its cooling capability.



Understood.

The heatpipes use alcohol for heat transfer fluid, correct?

If a heatpipe solder joint cracked, all the alcohol would evaporate rather quickly, I imagine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> As I mentioned, I received a recertified card via RMA that lasted a little more than month before the overheating issue appeared.
> 
> As to new cards, they are still selling them.
> 
> True, I did not send in a new card, but rather a card (with a lifetime warranty) that developed a rather serious problem after less than three months.



A recertified card isn't really going to change your problem.  The cooler they put on was likely new anyway.



Arctucas said:


> That sounds to me as if the card should have been supplied with a VRM heatsink from the start, would you not agree? Poor engineering, in my opinion.



Yes, I would agree, but for minor overclocks with minor overvolts not having a VRM heatsink would be fine.




Arctucas said:


> Again, eVGA is gaining no points with me for that policy, either, especially if there is a known problem with the VRMs not receiving adequate cooling. I believe eVGA should man up and send all registered EE users a free heatsink.



The VRMs only become an issue with overvolting and overclocking, which is why they put it on the FTW cards by default.  I definitely don't like offering an accessory for a while than not.

I don't think they need to give a free heatsink to every EE user, that is a value added feature of the FTW cards that allows them to safely overclock further.  If users want to push their cards they can buy a heatsink themselves, enzotech heatsinks are only $12.

Now I think offering it at a severly reduce price would have been a nice gesture on their part.  I've definitely not been happy with eVGA in the past year or so, they have been slipping in the quality and service department. It seems they are more focussed on the "OMG look at how awesome our top end $700+ motherboard and graphics cards are" and less on taking care of the mid-range customers.  It started to definitely show when they stopped offering lifetime warranties on all but their products that cost $400+, and started charging for 10 year warranties, and only giving you a 1 year warranty on any product(including products that are supposed to have lifetime warranties) if you don't register the product within 30 days of buying it...



Arctucas said:


> I may give that a go, although I may not have room without removing the motherboard from the chassis, in which case, I believe I will take a pass, because I am not going to redo my watercooling outside the chassis just for that test.



You should be able to do it if you take out the bottom card and any other cards below the top GPU.





Arctucas said:


> Understood.
> 
> The heatpipes use alcohol for heat transfer fluid, correct?
> 
> If a heatpipe solder joint cracked, all the alcohol would evaporate rather quickly, I imagine.



Heatpipes use different fluids, but yes all of them tend to evaporate very quickly when the heatpipe is compromised.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 10, 2011)

@newtekie1,

I suppose the point I am trying to make is; even if could prove the cooler(s) is/are defective, all eVGa will do is replace the cards with, in my opinion and as I have already witnessed, another card with the same (potentially defective) type of cooler, thereby initiating an possibly endless RMA cycle, which quite frankly would be expensive as well as time-consuming. Either of which is completely unacceptable. 

And no, before anyone mentions it, I am not going to give eVGA my CC number in order to get an advanced RMA. 

Now, if eVGA owns up to the fact they have provided me with three cards with defective coolers, and give me no-charge advance RMA, and a public apology for more-or-less calling me a liar, I might consider it. Otherwise, eVGA can go pound sand.


----------



## Calle2003 (Jun 10, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> added, but is it normal Vanilla version or the EE version? ^^;



I thought you were going to leave the club? But nice that you're still active here.


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 11, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> added, but is it normal Vanilla version or the EE version? ^^;



Its this one and Thank you very very much =)


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 11, 2011)

No high oc's for me.  Three i7's and five GTX 460's in one room will put a stop to that quickly.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2011)

Calle2003 said:


> I thought you were going to leave the club? But nice that you're still active here.



a little since it looks like no one wanna take over


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 11, 2011)

I love you puma99dk|!!!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2011)

hertz9753 u r added too ^^


haha Funtoss only my wife says that


----------



## Calle2003 (Jun 11, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> hertz9753 u r added too ^^
> 
> 
> haha Funtoss only my wife says that



You have a wife?  I am 10 years older than you and I "only have a girlfriend".


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2011)

Calle2003 said:


> You have a wife?  I am 10 years older than you and I "only have a girlfriend".



haha, yeah i am famous enough on google, but private life is my wife


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 25, 2011)

w000t proud owner of an asus 460


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 25, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> w000t proud owner of an asus 460



what model and gpu-z info than it's like 3sec work to put u in


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 26, 2011)

asus gtx460 768mb


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 26, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> asus gtx460 768mb
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44879&stc=1&d=1324882376



added xxdozer32, and it's stock voltage i assume if not correct me ^^


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 26, 2011)

yes sir. ive OCed to 940 on 1075mv and ran kombuster on it, did pretty damn good, max temp was 59c and max fps was 72 at a res of 1680x1050


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 26, 2011)

oh my bad, stock clocks are 700 core , 1400 shader, and 1840 mem on stock voltage, that 830 OC was on stock voltage (962mV)


----------



## mudkip (Feb 11, 2012)

Getting my Gigabyte GTX 460 768MB today!
For only 54 euros


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2012)

Count me in for SLI. 

@Mudkip
Very very nice. Let me know if you want a bios cooked up.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 12, 2012)

Does this stable, 4 hours furmark max temp 80 degrees Celsius.

I'm thinking about lowering 2D voltage and maybe reapply thermal paste on CPU core.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

mudkip said:


> I'm thinking about lowering 2D voltage



Offer still stands. Upload a bios here in ZIP and I'll have a crack at it.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Offer still stands. Upload a bios here in ZIP and I'll have a crack at it.



Thanks mate. I uploaded my BIOS.





4 hour Furmark screenie @ 840/938/1680

Seems that fan speed can't go lower than 40%, even when fan speed values are changed in the BIOS, going below 40% shows a very high RPM value in GPU-Z.

I changed my 2D voltage to 0.75v but apparently the voltage regulator on  Gigabyte GTX 460 768MB OC version can't go below 0.825v, that's what GPU-z shows.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

Try out the attached.
Lowered min fan speed, lowered 2d voltage, uncapped max voltage to 1.15v, updated 3d clocks to ones you provided.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try out the attached.
> Lowered min fan speed, lowered 2d voltage, uncapped max voltage to 1.15v, updated 3d clocks to ones you provided.



Could you tell me what min fan speed and 2d voltage? also why would I need 1.15v for the GPU? I can't use software voltage control.... my card isn't supported AFAIK.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

mudkip said:


> Could you tell me what min fan speed and 2d voltage?


20% fan speed and .75v as you posted.



mudkip said:


> also why would I need 1.15v for the GPU? I can't use software voltage control.... my card isn't supported AFAIK.


Just to have the option. I didn't adjust 3d voltage at all. Maybe nVidia Inspector would allow it.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 20% fan speed and .75v as you posted.
> 
> 
> Just to have the option. I didn't adjust 3d voltage at all. Maybe nVidia Inspector would allow it.



thanks, but at 20% the fans don't spin up at all, could you change it to 35%?

I made a new bios, 0.725v for 2D and 0.85v for ''setting 1''

Don't know how to change fan speed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

AFAIK they only go up 10% at a time. Using nibitor 6.02 go into temps tab on the bottom right. I'm afk right now posting from the 'droid.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> AFAIK they only go up 10% at a time. Using nibitor 6.02 go into temps tab on the bottom right. I'm afk right now posting from the 'droid.



Nvm i found this great tutorial : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=336117

Found out that fermi voltage regulator can't go below 0.825v so it doesn't matter if you go lower than that because 0.825v is always used as the minimum voltage.
Also if you change the shader speed than you must change something called ''bumped shader speed''

For all people who have a Gigabyte GTX 460 768MB OC, if you change your fan speed to 20%, your fans will stop spinning, if you set your fan speed between 20 and 33% GPU-z and other programs will report a faulty fan speed rotation (RPM), if I set my card at 30% GPU-z shows 6000RPM, which isn't correct. But if you set your fan speed at 34% GPU-z shows a correct RPM value, in my case 1290RPM, that's lower than stock 1640 RPM (40%).

My bios settings are:

840/963/1680
min fan speed 34%, max 100%
2D and low 3D performance @ 0.825v, performance 3D @ 0.987v stock voltage .
Max voltage 1.15v



Fully stable 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 13, 2012)

mudkip i have added u to the list, i hope u don't mind that ^^;


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 13, 2012)

just noticed that my GTX 460 SE has been running for 800/4000 for more than a year now D:
hope it lasts longer 

oh wait, i think ive lowered my mem clocks to around ~3900


----------



## mudkip (Feb 13, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> oh wait, i think ive lowered my mem clocks to around ~3900



why?


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 13, 2012)

not seeing much improvement, same with the core/shader clocks. It can go 850/4000 without changing the voltage but the improvement seems minimal (unlike when i clocked it from 648 to 800). Im only using a 1280 x 1024 display anyway D:


----------



## mudkip (Feb 13, 2012)

furmark 20 min stable:

855/1710/1025 (GPU/Shaders/Mem) @ 0.987v (stock)






Can't go 860 without raising voltage


----------



## mudkip (Feb 13, 2012)

My card does 840-850/1000 (GPU/MEM) bf3 stable @ 0.9875v stock, tried to overclock it a bit higher and it does 860 Core @ 1.025v and 870 @ 1.0625v, should I leave it at 860 core?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry. Clock her up to 860.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Leave it.



At 860?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2012)

Yup. There's pribly only y going to be at Max 3c difference but your gpu clock outweighs rise of temps from a performance perspective.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

Does a newer 560 TI count??? LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2012)

GTFO Brandon!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> GTFO Brandon!



HAHA! My GTX 560Ti ships today


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> HAHA! My GTX 560Ti ships today



Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah yeah yeah



GTX 560 TI vs GTX 460 SLI? 

More than likely the SLI will win but we can do some tests. I will download vantage


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm bottlenecked. It will be close dude. Let me know when you get it. Woot


----------



## mudkip (Feb 14, 2012)

Which program can I use to test my GPU overclock? Furmark? But it doesn't really stress the memory...


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 14, 2012)

I use OCCT.  If it can pass that without errors I know its fine for my gaming.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeffredo said:


> I use OCCT.  If it can pass that without errors I know its fine for my gaming.



What settings do you use in OCCT and how long do you run it?


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2012)

I use furmark for about 5 minutes. No need to overly stress your card using these applications as it can do harm to them.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> I use furmark for about 5 minutes. No need to overly stress your card using these applications as it can do harm to them.



Well I have tested my card 30 mins furmark stable but got artefacts in BF3  (or maybe that was a BF3 glitch?)


----------



## Inioch (Feb 14, 2012)

Forgot to update my entry a long time ago. Now running 2x1gb Gigabytes 800core@1.087v. Can't remember the memory speed since I'm away now.

Still takes anything I throw at it.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 15, 2012)

Seems to run  3DMark 11 fine 

860/1125 1.05v 3D Performance, 2D and low 3D performance 0.825v

edit- but not all games, lowered ram to 1090 and runs all games no problem.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 20, 2012)

Just bought the Accelero XTREME Plus for 27 euros for my GTX 460

beast cooler if you ask me, going to OC my gtx460 to 900mhz with the new cooler.


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 20, 2012)

I put an AC Accelero Twin Turbo II on mine.  Its more than enough

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA79371

Sounds like you got a very good price for Xtreme though.  Even with the Twin Turbo II I can't go higher than 875 Mhz with my PNY GTX 460.  It never gets hotter than 56C with the fan on auto and I've adjust the voltage to various levels.  It just refuses to go any higher than that.   Kind of disappointing, but it still games pretty well.

I just noticed your question about OCCT.  I think about ten to fifteen minutes.


----------



## mudkip (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeffredo said:


> I put an AC Accelero Twin Turbo II on mine.  Its more than enough
> 
> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA79371
> 
> ...



which voltages do you use? I think mine would run 900MHz stable @ 1.10v of maybe 1.11v but I'm not sure. Can't test it with stock cooler.


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 20, 2012)

1.062.  I tried it at the maximum Afterburner would allow and it still would have artifacts and corruption.  I suppose I could try it higher, but I doubt even then I could go much above 875 Mhz and the performance difference in games would be minor.  Some cards just OC better than others and PNY apparently is on the lower end of the scale.  Prior to installing the Twin Turbo I couldn't go higher than 815 Mhz (it had a reference cooler).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2012)

How many slots does the Twin Turbo II take up? Are they a direct fit on reference 460's?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2012)

I get the same thing with my 560TI, I can OC and pass about 10-15 minutes on kombuster/furmark wide open but will only play BF3 for like 2 minutes before hard lock. At stock clocks it plays no problems


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> How many slots does the Twin Turbo II take up? Are they a direct fit on reference 460's?



Two and a slight overhang into the third, so for all intents and purposes its three.  Yeah, it was a direct fit.  The installation only took about 15 minutes - the hardest part and longest wait was applying the heatsinks and waiting for the thermal glue to cure (which is removable should you need to take them off).  I'm not super handy with fiddly things like this and even I got it installed with no drama.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeffredo said:


> Two and a slight overhang into the third, so for all intents and purposes its three.  Yeah, it was a direct fit.  The installation only took about 15 minutes - the hardest part and longest wait was applying the heatsinks and waiting for the thermal glue to cure (which is removable should you need to take them off).  I'm not super handy with fiddly things like this and even I got it installed with no drama.



Crap. No any other coolers that would do 2 slots max?


----------



## mudkip (Feb 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Crap. No any other coolers that would do 2 slots max?



Arctic Twin Turbo, Zalman 3000


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2012)

mudkip said:


> Arctic Twin Turbo, Zalman 3000



Which version 3000?


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 20, 2012)

Zalman 3000 is a triple slot.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2012)

Guess I'm looking at either swapping out my cards or going watercooling. Twin turbo 1 looks to be 3 slot also.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a gtx 460 SE and was looking into over clocking it a bit for bf3. What kind of clock should i be getting with this card and what would yo say a max safe gamming temp would be?
I will upload gpuz shot when i get home.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

900 core is slim and rare on the SE parts, leave mem clock alone it barely nets any performance gain ALTHOUGH with BF3 and it being vram biased it MAY help. So I would say max 865core max volts 1.14v max temps 75C.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 900 core is slim and rare on the SE parts, leave mem clock alone it barely nets any performance gain ALTHOUGH with BF3 and it being vram biased it MAY help. So I would say max 865core max volts 1.14v max temps 75C.



I have a old screen shot some were of mine hitting over 900 but I will have to find it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a old screen shot some were of mine hitting over 900 but I will have to find it.



Yeah but I think it was the bios flash that helped. Noticed my own non SE cards clocked better after a bios flash.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 21, 2012)

What tool do you use to flash a nvidia?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> What tool do you use to flash a nvidia?



NVFlash. If you need it PM me.


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 900 core is slim and rare on the SE parts, *leave mem clock alone it barely nets any performance gain *ALTHOUGH with BF3 and it being vram biased it MAY help. So I would say max 865core max volts 1.14v max temps 75C.



That's what I read before somewhere so I didn't even try to max my VRAM - just bumped it from 1800 Mhz to 2000 Mhz and left it at that.  Do you think it would even be worth it to see what its maximum is (vs. the 2000 Mhz I currently have it at)?  Actually, I think my chips are only rated at 2000 so it probably wouldn't go much higher (although I do have heatsinks on them).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

Just going to guess and on most 460 768 cards will be 2100. 1GB cards, close to 2200. Still trying to find suitable coolers for my Max 3 + SLI config. So far only one is the Thermalright Spitfire.


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give it a try!


----------



## mudkip (Feb 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just going to guess and on most 460 768 cards will be 2100. 1GB cards, close to 2200. Still trying to find suitable coolers for my Max 3 + SLI config. So far only one is the Thermalright Spitfire.



Setsugen 2 : http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/vga-cooler/setsugen-2.html
Musashi: http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/vga-cooler/musashi-high-end-vga-cooler.html 

Musashi is EOL although some shops still have the cooler.


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 21, 2012)

Two slot coolers - nice!  Meh, just looked at a review of the Setsugen 2 - doesn't seem to be very effective.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/scythe-setsugen-2_6.html


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 21, 2012)

May i join?





http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/38hgm/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

Meh. Ill just not worry about the coolers.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 22, 2012)

ofc catnipkiller, what voltage is that on? stock?


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 22, 2012)

1.025v core on msi afterburn.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 22, 2012)

added catnipkiller ^^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 29, 2012)

Found my screenshot JR!!


----------



## mudkip (Mar 5, 2012)

So I installed the Arctic Accelero XTREME Plus on my GTX 460.

Absolute beast of a cooler. One problem, somehow the fans won't spin when connected directly on the 3pin header of my 460. 

I have to manually run it at 7v with an adapter. Which leads to another problem: VRM overheating when using Furmark. 

GPU only reaches 56 degrees max, but after 3-4minutes the VRM temps get too high and I get a black screen.  I believe if I could run the fans at 100% then the VRM overheating would be gone.

It runs 3Dmark and games perfectly fine though. I tested 900MHZ @ 1.0875v today and it ran 3Dmark 11 without any problems.






It appears to perform similair to HD 6870 according to this chart:

3DMark11 (i7 3960X)


----------



## mudkip (Mar 5, 2012)

> @ 920MHz 1.10v
> 
> Powered by Unigine Engine
> Heaven Benchmark v2.5 Basic
> ...





> @ 950MHZ 1.15v
> 
> Powered by Unigine Engine
> Heaven Benchmark v2.5 Basic
> ...


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 5, 2012)

That's very odd. I had experience with two other "Xtreme" three fan coolers from them (one on an 8800 GTX and the other on a GTX 260) and they both worked fine when plugged directly into the video card's fan plugin.  Arctic Cooling's customer service is non existent so there's no one you can contact.  They just push it off on the retailers.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeffredo said:


> That's very odd. I had experience with two other "Xtreme" three fan coolers from them (one on an 8800 GTX and the other on a GTX 260) and they both worked fine when plugged directly into the video card's fan plugin.  Arctic Cooling's customer service is non existent so there's no one you can contact.  They just push it off on the retailers.


well, I bought it from another guy who listed it as ''new'',but apparently the cooler was used.
I'm not sure why he sold the cooler,  4pin works fine, 3 pin doesn't.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 8, 2012)

Still happy with my card


----------



## mudkip (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Protagonist (May 8, 2012)

Here is my GTX460 1GB, i ve had it since August 2010, just started using moded BIOS's since 2 months now, the current settings are stable and without voltage tweak i think I'll stick to that since i don't want a voltage tweak yet, this card is heading to may hall of fame as the first card i have had that overclocks that much, without voltage tweaks or any other more tech tweaks, too bud I'll have to replace it at some point hence the hall of fame for this card.

Thanks very much for the BIOS tweaks @JrRacinFan

To anyone interested in how i got this settings and how it all started about the BIOS mods check here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162792


----------



## mudkip (May 9, 2012)

Nice, you can go further though!


----------



## Protagonist (May 9, 2012)

mudkip said:


> Nice, you can go further though!



What do you mean, can i go past 900Mhz Core Clock, and 1050 Mhz Memory Clock? i know that it can do 905 Core Clock & 1065 Memory Clock, so do you mean i can do past those with out voltage tweak? coz i do not want to tweak voltage yet. i tried 925 Core Clock was freezing while gaming so i guess with that voltage tweak is required.

If you have suggestion please state, the clocks, NOTE no voltage tweak just yet that means cant do 925 Core Clock.


----------



## Protagonist (May 9, 2012)

I have not been added yet, i know I'm kind of late to the party, I'm here now and I've had the card since 2010 just never saw the thread considering i joined TPU September 2010


----------



## puma99dk| (May 9, 2012)

st.bone said:


> I have not been added yet, i know I'm kind of late to the party, I'm here now and I've had the card since 2010 just never saw the thread considering i joined TPU September 2010



ur added, sry haven't read much lately.


----------



## Protagonist (May 9, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> ur added, sry haven't read much lately.



Thanks, tho you haven't indicated the memory capacity its 1GB


----------



## puma99dk| (May 10, 2012)

st.bone said:


> Thanks, tho you haven't indicated the memory capacity its 1GB



done, but wasn't the TGT series only 1gb?
but well i added that now so no confusing will be made ^^


----------



## Protagonist (May 10, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> done, but wasn't the TGT series only 1gb?
> but well i added that now so no confusing will be made ^^



Thanks, TGT series had 768MB too http://www.pointofview-online.com/showroom.php?shop_mode=product_listing&category_id=100 check the link scroll to bottom right corner you'll see one of the 768MB versions


----------

